# TBT's First Egg Decorating Contest



## Chris

_“Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa!”_​
This year we are eggcited to introduce the Egg Decorating Contest! 

People who aren't good at riddles have voiced that they feel disadvantaged in our annual egg hunt. So this year for the first time we are offering an alternative way to earn the coveted egg currency. By entering you are guaranteed to be able to afford at least one egg collectible during our Easter event this year. Riddle-lovers please do not panic! TBT's Seventh Annual Egg Hunt is scheduled to run over Easter weekend as per usual so please look forward to that. 

To enter you need to decorate an egg and submit a photograph of it (along with a name card containing your forum username) to the *Contest Submissions board* by *Monday April 22nd at 11:59PM EST* in order to receive the entry prize of 3 bonus Egg currency. The best eggs will be nominated by the TBT staff members and will be put forward to a poll. You, the community, will then vote to determine who on the forum is the best egg decorator! Anyone who is nominated will receive an additional 4 bonus Egg currency and 50 forum bells on top of the entry prize. Finally, larger forum bell bonuses and collectibles will be awarded to the top three egg decorators.  

Please make sure to read the requirements and limitations of this contest carefully. Eggnorance is not an eggcceptable eggcuse and may result in your entry being disqualified. 


*Directions*


Hard boil an egg. You'll want to leave it in the pan for approximately 10 minutes to ensure it's hard enough to withstand the decorating process. If you aren't allowed to use the cooker unsupervised please ask an adult to help you. 
Leave the egg to cool completely. 
Decorate your egg using paint and any traditional craft materials (e.g. glitter, card, wool, felt, etc). Please see the FAQs below for more specifics on what may or may not be used to decorate your egg. 
Take a photograph of your decorated egg along with a name card containing your forum username. This must be a physical name card and if it looks as if it has been digitally edited in you will be asked to retake the photograph. 
Create a new thread in the *Contest Submissions board* containing the photograph of your decorated egg.
_Optional: post the picture in this thread to share it with other users!_


*Requirements*


You must use a real bird egg. Chicken or duck is recommended. 
If you wish to use quail eggs you must decorate three instead of one. 
You may not digitally enhance your entry so no PhotoShop, filters, or stickers. 
For your own safety please do not consume the egg after. 



*Rules*


Only one entry per person.
Once your entry has been submitted it cannot be edited.
The entry must be made completely by yourself. No plagiarism and no collaborations.
Do not enhance your entries with filters or graphics programmes. 
Please put effort into your submission. If we think your entry lacks effort, or has been submitted as a yolk, then it'll be disqualified.
Keep content suitable for a PG-13 audience. If it would breach our Rules & Guidelines then it's not suitable here.
Entries that fail to meet the requirements will not be accepted.


*Submission*

When your entry is finished, submit it by creating a new thread in the *Contest Submissions board*! Please remember to include a name card to prove that it belongs to you. Your entry cannot be edited after it has been submitted.

Entries must be submitted by *Monday April 22nd at 11:59PM EST.*


*Prizes*


*First Place*:
- First Place Trophy collectible
- An egg collectible of your choice released in any year
- 400 Bells


*Second Place*:
- Second Place Trophy collectible
- An egg collectible of your choice released in any year
- 200 Bells


*Third Place*:
- Third Place Trophy collectible
- An egg collectible of your choice released in any year
- 100 Bells


*Nominated*:
- 4 Bonus Egg currency, usable in conjunction with the Entry Prize to purchase a medium-priced egg in TBT's Seventh Annual Egg Hunt
- 50 Bells


*Entry Prize*: 
- 3 Bonus Egg currency, usable to purchase a low-priced egg in TBT's Seventh Annual Egg Hunt

_Note: All bonus Egg currency will be distributed after the hunt ends and cannot be used to purchase the Golden Egg. The Golden Egg is excluded from the winner's choice prizes. Bonus Egg currency can be used in combination with currency from the hunt to purchase a more expensive prize._


*FAQs*

*Can I share my egg here in the thread?*
Of course! Just make sure to submit it to the *Contest Submissions board* too to make sure you are entered into the contest. 

*What can I use to decorate my egg?*
If you really want to make your egg stand out then glitter, craft paper, pipe cleaners, stick-on eyes, cotton wool, and similar items are all acceptable to add to your egg. 

*What can't I use to decorate my egg?*
If it's not a traditional craft material or you didn't make it yourself then it's prohibited. e.g. if you were to glue a toy hat on your egg then this would not be okay because you didn't make the hat yourself. If you're unsure about a material you wish to use then feel free to ask. 

*How can I present my egg?*
An egg cup or carton may be used. Alternatively you could make something simple to hold your egg. The purpose of the contest is the decorating of the egg itself thus nominations will not made based on how well the holder complements the egg or how pretty the background of your photograph may be. 

*Does it need to be a real egg?*
Yes. Bird, specifically. 

*Are goose eggs allowed?*
Yes, but you will not receive any bonuses or extra consideration for decorating a larger egg.  

*Why do I need to enter three quail eggs when people who use chicken or duck eggs only have to enter one?*
This is due to quail eggs being significantly smaller; this is not discrimination against quails. Please do not march for quail rights, thank you. 

*Can I use an alternative to a birds egg?*
No you may not. 

*I cannot enter this contest for ethical reasons.*
An alternative that does not involve animal products would alter the difficulty curve of this event and is thus not accepted. There will be another opportunity to gain the egg currency during TBT's Seventh Annual Egg Hunt which will take place over Easter weekend, so please look forward to that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Does this mean no easter egg hunt?

_"usable to purchase a low-priced egg in TBT's Seventh Annual Egg Hunt"_

Nevermind


----------



## Zura

This is really cool! Glad you guys are doing more of these interactive tasks instead of lame egg searching.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, other than that. I do have an egg on my mind, its pretty obvious. (Avatar, Signature. Hint Hint. Unless I change it.)


----------



## mogyay

this sounds fun! a little disappointed that we have to use real eggs (not to be that 'guy') as i'm currently vegan but maybe i'll steal some from a family member or friend and then try really hard to make better ethical decisions for a while so i don't feel bad haha, still, sounds like a fun event, thank you for putting it on : ) time to put my thinking hat on


----------



## Zura

I want to make a Jotaro and Dio egg omg


----------



## Justin

Hey everyone! I hope you enjoy this extra surprise we're putting on this year... and helps to explain why our friendly cuddly bunny entered the banner this morning a little earlier than normal!


----------



## dizzy bone

oh fun. hopefully i find time to do this!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

"An egg collectible of your choice released in any year"

SIGN ME RIGHT TF UP


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its too bad I can't do this until the day after Good Friday.


----------



## Alienfish

Sweet quiche, I mean eggs. And yeah defo happy this is an option...some clues are just cruel man.

Totally gonna do this, hope I can find some cheap decoration stuff, they are kinda pricey here :c


----------



## mogyay

also can i urge people to buy free range i hate myself, but the egg industry is very unethical, also free range is still pretty terrible so please research your eggs : ) lmao don't block me


----------



## r a t

this event is so lovely, it’s great having an alternative way to earn the egg currency and it’s super well thought out! i can’t wait to come up with a design, however i gotta ask, ik the op states any birds eggs are ok but are goose eggs allowed? i’m just asking as they can be significantly larger than a chickens egg!

also laddies and lassies pls buy free range eggs if possible if u don’t have pet chickens/birds!


----------



## cornimer

KRACKO EGG KRACKO EGG KRACKO EGG
(watch it's too hard and I abandon it halfway through lol)


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I’m so ready for this contest.


----------



## Jacob

Tina your new avatar is so cute!!!


----------



## MasterM64

This a super awesome idea and I like the fact that the top 3 winners can choose ANY Easter Egg (besides the Golden Egg if I read the rules correctly)!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. I could recreate the Starpower Easter Egg, but that's already been made. But i'll try and make it, but it won't be an entry here.

I really want the Starpower Easter Egg to be remade here and not a joke.


----------



## Zura

I don't think any of that matters, the eggs will be used whether you like it or not. You aint solving anything by not using them. 

Back to the topic of the thread, I need suggestions. Should I do Dio and Jotaro or their stands as eggs?


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> also can i urge people to buy free range i hate myself, but the egg industry is very unethical, also free range is still pretty terrible so please research your eggs : ) lmao don't block me



I'm just gonna take whatever eggs available I think they mostly sell inside or outside "free range" here anyway only. Most industries are pretty cruel and I don't support violent activism and threatening regular farmers but I understand your thinking.


----------



## Chris

Rosetti said:


> this event is so lovely, it?s great having an alternative way to earn the egg currency and it?s super well thought out! i can?t wait to come up with a design, however i gotta ask, ik the op states any birds eggs are ok but are goose eggs allowed? i?m just asking as they can be significantly larger than a chickens egg!
> 
> also laddies and lassies pls buy free range eggs if possible if u don?t have pet chickens/birds!



A goose egg would be allowed, but it'd be extra work at the user's own expense. There will be no bonuses offered for tackling a harder challenge.



Jacob said:


> Tina your new avatar is so cute!!!



Thank you!  It is Chocolatte from _World of Final Fantasy_.


----------



## mogyay

just looked up a goose egg, ?20 from waitrosie omg, that's a nope from me


----------



## Alienfish

mogyay said:


> just looked up a goose egg, ?20 from waitrosie omg, that's a nope from me



Damn dude, dunno if they even sell goose here. But yea buy the good eggs people regardless.


----------



## Zura

My grandma has a couple of geese so I'll probably go ask her.


----------



## Alienfish

Vaati said:


> My grandma has a couple of gooses so I'll probably go ask her.



That's really cool man :0 Just hope I can get supplies in time, think I might have paint but to the hobby store tomorrow it is


----------



## cornimer

My last post is pretty miss-able and I want people to see this so
*HELLO TBT*
I am currently planning on making a *Kracko* *egg*



If you want to be original don't take my idea please
Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Alienfish

Vampnessa said:


> My last post is pretty miss-able and I want people to see this so
> *HELLO TBT*
> I am currently planning on making a *Kracko* *egg*
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be original don't take my idea please
> Thank you and have a nice day



Dw I would never steal stuff intentionally

NOW IMMA MAKE A HIPPIE EGG SO SCRAM THIEVES


----------



## Mr. Cat

mogyay said:


> this sounds fun! a little disappointed that we have to use real eggs (not to be that 'guy') as i'm currently vegan but maybe i'll steal some from a family member or friend and then try really hard to make better ethical decisions for a while so i don't feel bad haha, still, sounds like a fun event, thank you for putting it on : ) time to put my thinking hat on



Maybe you can find something else that looks like an egg or a fake egg. I don't think you should have to break your moral code over this.


----------



## Zura

Sheila said:


> That's really cool man :0 Just hope I can get supplies in time, think I might have paint but to the hobby store tomorrow it is



Same. Though she lives so far away and I've already established I'm freaking lazy.


----------



## Chris

Mr. Cat said:


> Maybe you can find something else that looks like an egg or a fake egg. I don't think you should have to break your moral code over this.



This is against the rules of the contest. Please re-read the FAQs.


----------



## r a t

Tina said:


> A goose egg would be allowed, but it'd be extra work at the user's own expense. There will be no bonuses offered for tackling a harder challenge.



yay thank you!! i actually thought it’ll be easier as there’s more room to paint!


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh god, I remember decorating eggs as a kid and it being absolute hell

time to relive that


----------



## Paperboy012305

My collectible lineup is now ready for this event. And the other one too.

(If I had another Blue Violet, that'd be great)


----------



## Raayzx

I'm eggcited


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> oh god, I remember decorating eggs as a kid and it being absolute hell
> 
> time to relive that


Really? In my childhood, I just dumped eggs in colored water.


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw, I'm assuming we can only use a single unedited image for submissions? so if we do a front/back design, we'd have to decide on which side we're more proud of

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Really? In my childhood, I just dumped eggs in colored water.



that's the lazy method


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, I'm assuming we can only use a single unedited image for submissions? so if we do a front/back design, we'd have to decide on which side we're more proud of



Multiple images would be acceptable if it's necessary to showcase the whole design. I'll add that to the OP, thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## LilD

Yay! Project! Eggcellent contest mods. I can't wait to see everyone's entry.


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, I'm assuming we can only use a single unedited image for submissions? so if we do a front/back design, we'd have to decide on which side we're more proud of
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's the lazy method


I didn't prefer to do that, my parents made me.


----------



## Raayzx

Also me after reading this post


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> btw, I'm assuming we can only use a single unedited image for submissions? so if we do a front/back design, we'd have to decide on which side we're more proud of
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> that's the lazy method


I didn't prefer to do that, my parents made me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jeez, are we lagging?


----------



## Lancelot

Sorry if Im just real unobservant and missed it, but can I use multiple eggs if I wanted to? It says people who use quail need to use multiple due to the size.

Could I use 3 chicken eggs for example? Or do I have to only use 1


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, for another question, would intentionally cracking the egg be an acceptable form of abuse decoration?


----------



## Zura

I might do Exeggcute or the Exeggutor but I sorta like my JoJo idea better.


----------



## seliph

"For your own safety please do not consume the egg after." you gonna try and stop me?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Does the egg have to be hard boiled? Would it be all right to do the method where you make tiny holes at each end of the egg and blow out the insides, so you have just a hollow eggshell?


----------



## Zura

"Gyro no that's poison, it'll kill you!"



gyro said:


> you gonna try and stop me?


----------



## Chris

B3N said:


> Sorry if Im just real unobservant and missed it, but can I use multiple eggs if I wanted to? It says people who use quail need to use multiple due to the size.
> 
> Could I use 3 chicken eggs for example? Or do I have to only use 1



You can only enter one chicken egg. If you make multiple you will need to pick one that you want to be your official entry. 



LambdaDelta said:


> also, for another question, would intentionally cracking the egg be an acceptable form of abuse decoration?



If you mean minor cracks in the egg shell this would be okay. Your submission does need to be a whole egg. 



gyro said:


> "For your own safety please do not consume the egg after." you gonna try and stop me?



TBT will not be held responsible for any medical bills incurred as a result of consuming decorated eggs. 



kiwikenobi said:


> Does the egg have to be hard boiled? Would it be all right to do the method where you make tiny holes at each end of the egg and blow out the insides, so you have just a hollow eggshell?



I wasn't aware of this method. After looking it up I can't see any reason to say no. Go ahead.


----------



## Zura

Tina said:


> TBT will not be held responsible for any medical bills incurred as a result of consuming decorated eggs.


Can you like a post more then once?


----------



## Wildtown

can i use a marker? and put like stitches face on it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vaati said:


> I might do Exeggcute or the Exeggutor but I sorta like my JoJo idea better.



do a jotaroxkakyoin bl egg

that, or echoes' egg


----------



## kiwikenobi

Tina said:


> I wasn't aware of this method. After looking it up I can't see any reason to say no. Go ahead.



Awesome. 
I like the hollow eggs because there's nothing left inside to spoil, so you can keep them for longer. Forever, perhaps, if you're careful with them. Though they are much more delicate, so I suppose it's a trade-off.


----------



## Zura

LambdaDelta said:


> do a jotaroxkakyoin bl egg
> 
> that, or echoes' egg



Oooooh etchi, I like it 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it ok to give Kakyoin a cherry? xD


----------



## toadsworthy

So, if I were to make a creation that involves multiple eggs will it be judged as a submission or does it have to be just one egg


----------



## Zura

toadsworthy said:


> So, if I were to make a creation that involves multiple eggs will it be judged as a submission or does it have to be just one egg



I think they'll judge a single egg. That doesn't mean you can't make more though


----------



## Chris

Wildtown said:


> can i use a marker? and put like stitches face on it?



If you feel you can still make a quality entry using markers then go ahead. Just keep in mind it may not stand out against painted entries. 



toadsworthy said:


> So, if I were to make a creation that involves multiple eggs will it be judged as a submission or does it have to be just one egg



One egg. Unless you use quail eggs, then you can enter three and they would all be counted.


----------



## Wildtown

Tina said:


> If you feel you can still make a quality entry using markers then go ahead. Just keep in mind it may not stand out against painted entries.


okay! thanks ill sure try


----------



## LambdaDelta

so would anything notably bad happen if I was to hard boil a rotten egg?

all the ones in the fridge currently are nearly 2 weeks expired, turns out


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wildtown said:


> can i use a marker? and put like stitches face on it?


Don't steal. I did that 4 years ago.



Spoiler: Marshal's in there too!








*Disclaimer!:* This is *NOT* my entry for the contest.


----------



## toadsworthy

Tina said:


> If you feel you can still make a quality entry using markers then go ahead. Just keep in mind it may not stand out against painted entries.
> 
> 
> 
> One egg. Unless you use quail eggs, then you can enter three and they would all be counted.



Dang I wanted to recreate an exeggcute


----------



## mnm

I had an idea for a cannabis-related egg. That doesn't seem to breach TBT rules and guidelines, but I'd like to make sure before I start planning it further. I know someone people are still against cannabis, so I understand if it wouldn't be allowed. I have other ideas, anyway. So, would that not be allowed?


----------



## seliph

mnm said:


> I had an idea for a cannabis-related egg. That doesn't seem to breach TBT rules and guidelines, but I'd like to make sure before I start planning it further. I know someone people are still against cannabis, so I understand if it wouldn't be allowed. I have other ideas, anyway. So, would that not be allowed?



ma'am please get your weed leaf socks away from the egg carton


----------



## mnm

gyro said:


> ma'am please get your weed leaf socks away from the egg carton



Sadly, I don't own a pair of those


----------



## Coach

This event is cool! I've never decorated an egg before so it'll put my skills to the test. I have quite a few different ideas so I'll think them over a few days to decide which is most practical.


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> so would anything notably bad happen if I was to hard boil a rotten egg?
> 
> all the ones in the fridge currently are nearly 2 weeks expired, turns out



I wouldn't recommend it! 



toadsworthy said:


> Dang I wanted to recreate an exeggcute



Not gonna lie that would have been cool. 



mnm said:


> I had an idea for a cannabis-related egg. That doesn't seem to breach TBT rules and guidelines, but I'd like to make sure before I start planning it further. I know someone people are still against cannabis, so I understand if it wouldn't be allowed. I have other ideas, anyway. So, would that not be allowed?



This wouldn't be entirely appropriate for our younger users, so I'd ask that you please submit another idea.


----------



## Paperboy012305

toadsworthy said:


> Dang I wanted to recreate an exeggcute


You couldn't anyway. One had to be cracked open, non boiled...


----------



## mnm

Tina said:


> This wouldn't be entirely appropriate for our younger users, so I'd ask that you please submit another idea.



Yeah, I get that. Thank you! That just happened to be the first thing that popped into my head. I'm sure that speaks volumes about me lmao


----------



## Wildtown

so if i use a white/brown egg and a black sharpie and drew stitches faces on that would count as an entry right?


----------



## Chris

Wildtown said:


> so if i use a white/brown egg and a black sharpie and drew stitches faces on that would count as an entry right?



We'd expect a little more effort to be put into the entry than that. e.g. painting it first and then drawing the face on.


----------



## Paperboy012305

You can use my egg as the base if you want, wild.


----------



## drowningfairies

I knew my box of paints would come in handy one day.
I'm not that creative with these types of things, but at least it will be fun.


----------



## Wildtown

Paperboy012305 said:


> You can use my egg as the base if you want, wild.



yeah my problem is all i have are black sharpies xD (if only i had colored ones...)
(maybe i could snatch one from my bro...)


----------



## Antonio

Sounds fun, if i wasn't broke. .-.


----------



## moonbyu

yayyy!

oh wait, i don't have eggs.


----------



## Zura

Puriin said:


> yayyy!
> 
> oh wait, i don't have eggs.



Omg same xD 
I don't have supplies either so I'll need to head to Hobby Lobby or something.


----------



## Sweetley

I already have tons of ideas in my mind, but I'm not sure which one I should choose, ugh...

Anyway, thank you staff for making this! I love such decorating contests!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Hm.. is it allowed to use Spraypaint to colour the egg?


----------



## Chris

Princess Mipha said:


> Hm.. is it allowed to use Spraypaint to colour the egg?



Yes, this would be allowed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Do beads count as traditional craft materials?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do beads count as traditional craft materials?



Yes. If you can manage to get the beads to stay on with glue at least! They can be tricky to work with.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

What if we want to use an Ostrich egg?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Since this is the first one, will there be another next year?


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> What if we want to use an Ostrich egg?



Anything larger than a goose egg is where I'd have to draw the line.



Paperboy012305 said:


> Since this is the first one, will there be another next year?



If it proves successful there is the possibility it could be brought back again in future.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> Anything larger than a goose egg is where I'd have to draw the line.



Oh pffffft


----------



## Sweetley

Just a quick question, since I have a idea in mind that I may want to make:

Are we allowed to use (air dry) clay and/or wadding?


----------



## Heyden

Wow this event is a cool surprise. I think the last time I dyed an egg was when I was 7 so this’ll be interesting for me.


----------



## Giddy

Oh wow, this sounds so fun! I'll definitely be up to this.


----------



## Zura

A Saitama egg sounds nice


----------



## cornimer

Spoiler: He is Alive


----------



## lylatay

*
This sounds neat, though I don't understand what the eggs in the prize are about. ^^" I wish I had artistic abilities though, any egg I decorate is bound to look like my two year old made it...rofl!​*


----------



## skarmoury

ljdksjsj i have an idea brewing in my mind.... hopefully I can pull it off 

also a question, we're allowed to stick some small origami onto it right?


----------



## cornimer

lylatay said:


> *
> This sounds neat, though I don't understand what the eggs in the prize are about. ^^" I wish I had artistic abilities though, any egg I decorate is bound to look like my two year old made it...rofl!​*



The "3 egg" prize for participation refers to an egg currency that can be used to purchase Easter egg collectibles (like the ones in my sidebar) once the forum egg hunt starts on Saturday.


----------



## hestu

I just spent THREE HOURS decorating my egg so hopefully staff likes it lol


----------



## LambdaDelta

lylatay said:


> *
> This sounds neat, though I don't understand what the eggs in the prize are about. ^^" I wish I had artistic abilities though, any egg I decorate is bound to look like my two year old made it...rofl!​*



the egg collectibles are like the ones showing in my sidebar (as well as plenty of other users currently)

the egg currency is a special currency earned exclusively during the easter event, used to buy the aforementioned egg collectibles


----------



## Snowesque

TBT out here making me buy craft supplies for the first time in years haha.

To be honest I am having a tough time settling on a design concept for the egg!
On one hand I would like to do a game/bunny day theme but then the thought or something else entirely is appealing... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## MasterM64

I know the rules & prizes have already been defined, but would it be cool if the entries of the top 3 or 1st place winner became an Easter Egg collectible as part of the prize and the winners got one as part of their winnings (kind of like what they did back in 2015 with the Spellectibles)?


----------



## p e p p e r

I had a day off today so I figured I?d enter. Everything I used is edible: food coloring, edible luster dust & edible glitter.  Not going to waste the eggs so I?m going to make egg salad sandwiches tomorrow 














a few other ones I did for fun


----------



## drowningfairies

Those are so cute, Pepper!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

p e p p e r said:


> I had a day off today so I figured I’d enter. Everything I used is edible: food coloring, edible luster dust & edible glitter.  Not going to waste the eggs so I’m going to make egg salad sandwiches tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few other ones I did for fun



The best galaxy eggs I’ve seen in my lifetime.


----------



## LambdaDelta

galaxy egg irl


----------



## Zane

this is such a cute idea I hope I can get time to make one :0


----------



## toadsworthy

Vampnessa said:


> Spoiler: He is Alive



This is what we needed


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wait, but the Galaxy Egg has already been made. Can that even count? If it does, I will be the proud creator of the Starpower Egg!


----------



## Holla

I have a really cute idea. Not sure if I can pull it off but I’ll give it a shot. I’m assuming Pipe Cleaners and Pom Poms are allowed? No idea how I’ll be able to get them to stick but I’m willing to give it a try!


----------



## cornimer

Holla said:


> I have a really cute idea. Not sure if I can pull it off but I’ll give it a shot. I’m assuming Pipe Cleaners and Pom Poms are allowed? No idea how I’ll be able to get them to stick but I’m willing to give it a try!



Clear tape folded over so its stick on both sides is your friend, as long as you can make sure it isn't showing


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, but the Galaxy Egg has already been made. Can that even count? If it does, I will be the proud creator of the Starpower Egg!



We aren't designing eggs that are actually getting made as far as Im aware? Don't think it matters if its based of a collectible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> I have a really cute idea. Not sure if I can pull it off but I’ll give it a shot. I’m assuming Pipe Cleaners and Pom Poms are allowed? No idea how I’ll be able to get them to stick but I’m willing to give it a try!



Or a glue gun


----------



## Raayzx

Ugh I have lot of ideas in my mind rn but I don't have time for all this... I'll try my best to take part in this


----------



## MasterM64

Here's my entry, the Mossy Stone Easter Egg (tried to think outside of the box)!


----------



## Han Solo

5herry said:


> Just a quick question, since I have a idea in mind that I may want to make:
> 
> Are we allowed to use (air dry) clay and/or wadding?



Would also like to know if clay counts before I get started!


----------



## Paperboy012305

B3N said:


> We aren't designing eggs that are actually getting made as far as Im aware? Don't think it matters if its based of a collectible


Yeah, but.

_"The entry must be made completely by yourself. No plagiarism and no collaborations."_

The Starpower Easter Egg has already been made, which means if I decorate my egg the same as that one, i'll plagiarize...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also want to know if paint is allowed. Because that's what i'll be using.


----------



## Zura

Can the first place egg please become a collectible?


----------



## MasterM64

Vaati said:


> Can the first place egg please become a collectible?



I honestly think that would be awesome considering how much artistic talent there is on TBT! 

*Speaking of which, here is what I imagine my entry would like if it became a Easter Egg sometime in the future:*


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly, given the submissions deadline, I highly doubt they'll make them available as collectibles this year

could always make it for next year's egg hunt though


----------



## kiwikenobi

Are we able to see other people's entries on the contest submission board, or just our own? If everyone can see everyone else's entry there, then it looks like I'm the first person to enter. ^o^;>
Or maybe we can only see our own, because I know I've seen other eggs in this thread already...


----------



## MasterM64

kiwikenobi said:


> Are we able to see other people's entries on the contest submission board, or just our own? If everyone can see everyone else's entry there, then it looks like I'm the first person to enter. ^o^;>
> Or maybe we can only see our own, because I know I've seen other eggs in this thread already...



Currently just our own, but I think we should be allowed to see other people's entries to prevent accidental plagiarism in my opinion. o/


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'd imagine as long as there isn't anything *clearly* up, they'll let the potential handful of similar entries slide

submissions being private is just the standard courtesy the staff give for people not feeling confident enough to show off or whatever iirc


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> ...
> submissions being private is just the standard courtesy the staff give for people not feeling confident enough to show off or whatever iirc



Ah, that makes sense now as to why it is private, confidence is definitely important for the artistic mind for sure!


----------



## kiwikenobi

Plus, if everyone could see everyone else's work, it would be easier for them to copy each other. So, there ought to be much less plagiarism this way.

In any case, here's my egg, if anyone's curious to see it:


Spoiler











It's inspired by my New Leaf town map.


----------



## LambdaDelta

MasterM64 said:


> Ah, that makes sense now as to why it is private, confidence is definitely important for the artistic mind for sure!



yeah, plus it helps ease the pressure for those that almost certainly don't expect to be nominated. since just participating will net a small reward at least

similar also to how tbt fair contests reward a small sum of tickets for participating. 

also, just like this one, distributed after submissions period ends. mainly to prevent people rushing entries to get tickets quickly for whatever fair items they want


----------



## MasterM64

^

That looks super awesome kiwikenobi, very nice work!


----------



## Sgt.Groove

mogyay said:


> also can i urge people to buy free range i hate myself, but the egg industry is very unethical, also free range is still pretty terrible so please research your eggs : ) lmao don't block me



When I buy eggs and meat I always try to buy from people I know who live out in the valley, as they don't do it as a business and treat the animals as friends/pets (the only time they ever have meat is if an animal is at the very end of its lifetime, which is sad for everyone). But yeah, big industries are bad at this kind of thing.


----------



## kiwikenobi

MasterM64 said:


> ^
> 
> That looks super awesome kiwikenobi, very nice work!



Thank you! ^_^

And, incidentally, I got my egg from some neighbors who raise very happy chickens.


----------



## MasterM64

kiwikenobi said:


> Thank you! ^_^
> 
> And, incidentally, I got my egg from some neighbors who raise very happy chickens.



You're absolutely welcome and that is really cool!  I honestly would love to own some chickens myself.


----------



## Nougat

Even though I am not fully vegan, we don't really buy eggs at home anymore either, so I just wanted to let mogyay know she is not alone with her post (I bet it took some courage to post as she is obviously quite passionate about it) and I also contemplated what to do since you can't eat a decorated hard boiled egg afterwards. 

That said, I am not fully vegan and a few times a year I do buy eggs to make pancakes (the cr?pes kind) as I haven't found a good way to replace eggs yet. Easter weekend sounds like the perfect weekend for a pancake breakfast, and I'm happy I read a few pages ago that we can use hollow eggs too so I can use the egg in my pancake batter! 

So mogyay, perhaps you could do the same at a friends/cousins/.. house and ask if they'l be using eggs for anything this week and just use the hollow shell? You can puncture a little hole in the top + bottom, and then blow in one over a bowl to make the inside come out. This is how actually we always used to decorate eggs at home, if I remember well. They're a little more fragile though, so careful! 

And just as a side note: I do not at all judge anyone who does buy/use hard boiled eggs or anything, I'm not like that. I wasn't normally going to post about this kind of thing because I'm not one to do so, but I felt bad for mogyay so that's why I'm posting. No other reason. <3

All that aside though (posting these things makes me so nervous!), I'm really excited about the Easter event!! Happy the staff introduced a way to get a few eggs without being a genius mastermind  Let's see whether I can make a cute egg version of lil' Zipper Bunny


----------



## Sweetley

5herry said:


> Just a quick question, since I have a idea in mind that I may want to make:
> 
> Are we allowed to use (air dry) clay and/or wadding?



Need an answer please asap, I want to start on my egg today. :/


----------



## Nougat

Vampnessa said:


> Spoiler: He is Alive



OMG did you crochet his golden beams/spikes (what do you call this)? It's amazing!


----------



## skarmoury

not sure if im submitting this yet since i kinda wanna put glitters but for the most of it, this eggo is done!!
i was inspired by the acnl town tree, i hope all the deco above is fine since it's just paper qwq



Spoiler: uwuwuwuwu


----------



## LambdaDelta

I can't stop seeing like an ancient cave painting of a dancing bird thing with the roots


----------



## MasterM64

skarmoury said:


> not sure if im submitting this yet since i kinda wanna put glitters but for the most of it, this eggo is done!!
> i was inspired by the acnl town tree, i hope all the deco above is fine since it's just paper qwq
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uwuwuwuwu



That is super creative and awesome looking Skarmoury!  I definitely think creativity like this will be the key to winning this contest.


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't stop seeing like an ancient cave painting of a dancing bird thing with the roots



y... you're right
i might fix the roots tomorrow too since im not 100% liking how they look atm zzz (also i ran out of brown paint so i couldnt fix it rn)

also @ masterm64 thank ye for the kind words ;;;;; w;;;


----------



## AlFair

Oh! This sounds cute! I just finished an abstract painting for class that I definitely think would look cool recreated on an egg! It will probably be relieving to go from oils to acrylic, even if on such a small scale. Time to break out the tiny paint brushes.


----------



## lunarsunset

Would air-dry clay be an allowed material? It is a craft material but I just wanna make sure!

Also dang, bummer it has to be a real egg. (I’m vegan, ethics blah blah im not here to witchunt im just very grossed by eggs rip lol I’m glad to see people talking abt egg-ethics though! Make good choises folk)


----------



## Lancelot

lunarsunset said:


> Would air-dry clay be an allowed material? It is a craft material but I just wanna make sure!
> 
> Also dang, bummer it has to be a real egg. (I?m vegan, ethics blah blah im not here to witchunt im just very grossed by eggs rip lol I?m glad to see people talking abt egg-ethics though! Make good choises folk)



Not to be that person but if its completely covered or painted are the staff gonna know it's not a real egg 

 I dont condone cheating it is bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I'm _eggcited_ about this event!! After going through multiple ideas in my head I think I've finally settled with one  can't wait to make it!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I never got my question answered, so now I don’t know what to do.


----------



## cornimer

Nougat said:


> OMG did you crochet his golden beams/spikes (what do you call this)? It's amazing!



Aww thank you!! I actually just bent two pipecleaners and taped them to his back. I'm glad it looks good though!


----------



## Kamzitty

I?m so excited for this!!! I have a couple ideas but I cant decide which one I want to do aaahh ;v;


----------



## DaCoSim

Lmao!!!! March for quail rights!!!! Haaaaaaa!!!! Ha! My parrotlet laud an egg for me the other day. It?s a TINY egg. If any more of my birds lay eggs in the next few days, I may consider using those though!


----------



## Lancelot

Equail rights... haha


----------



## DaCoSim

Gonna have to head to hobby lobby for supplies. I?ve got a very specific egg in mind to do but I def don?t have the right craft materials for it so I REALLY hope hobby lobby or Joanne?s does!!!!


----------



## Midoriya

B3N said:


> Equail rights... haha



Almost sounds like E quail rights, as in internet and gaming rights for quails... lmao

Anyway, I have an egg in mind that I’m going to attempt doing, but I’ll have to gather the materials for it first.


----------



## duckykate




----------



## mogyay

Nougat said:


> snipped i hope u don't mind



aww thank you for your lovely response nougat, it truly warms my heart to have something think so kindly and compassionately! i'm also glad to know you can use hollow eggs!!! i actually did not think of that at all so thank you for bringing that to my attention!!! i'll ask around to see if anyone has what i'm looking for and that way we can both benefit from it yay (also ye omg i can't imagine how fragile it would be but obviously very worth it if i can do what i want and not have to feel bad about it) fortunately my parents aren't vegan! (or well, idk if fortunately is the right word but in this matter LOL but i'm happy i can participate)

thank you for your response, it truly means a lot <33333


----------



## Chris

Before I start answering the questions that came in overnight/during the day I just want to put out a quick warning: please take a picture of the creating process if you feel there's a chance we might be unable to tell that you've used a real egg! We of course can't accept entries we can't trust and we also don't want your hard work to be in vain. Luckily everyone who has submitted a questionable entry so far thought to include a 'proof pic' so thank you for that! 





5herry said:


> Just a quick question, since I have a idea in mind that I may want to make:
> 
> Are we allowed to use (air dry) clay and/or wadding?





Han Solo said:


> Would also like to know if clay counts before I get started!





lunarsunset said:


> Would air-dry clay be an allowed material? It is a craft material but I just wanna make sure!



Clay is fine as long as you don't use so much of it that your entry no longer looks like an egg!



skarmoury said:


> ljdksjsj i have an idea brewing in my mind.... hopefully I can pull it off
> 
> also a question, we're allowed to stick some small origami onto it right?



Yes, this is okay. 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, but the Galaxy Egg has already been made. Can that even count? If it does, I will be the proud creator of the Starpower Egg!



Taking inspiration from something is not plagiarism. 



Holla said:


> I have a really cute idea. Not sure if I can pull it off but I’ll give it a shot. I’m assuming Pipe Cleaners and Pom Poms are allowed? No idea how I’ll be able to get them to stick but I’m willing to give it a try!



These are allowed, yes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cool, so I will make the Starpower Egg then.

Also, in what example of how we can show proof that we're using a real egg?


----------



## cornimer

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool, so I will make the Starpower Egg then.
> 
> Also, in what example of how we can show proof that we're using a real egg?



Since I put so much wool and feathers on mine that it barely looked like an egg anymore, I included a picture of when it was just an egg with a painted eye so they could see there was infact an egg under all the decorations.

So if you're gonna put a lot of stuff on top of the egg, take a picture of just the plain egg beforehand with your namecard or something. If all you're doing is painting it that shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Good enough. I will do it.


----------



## Norimagical

Oooo this makes me excited I can?t wait to paint my egg!! And good luck to everyone!


----------



## hamster

are u allowed to take the shell off when its hard boiled


----------



## Chris

hamster said:


> are u allowed to take the shell off when its hard boiled



No, you need to decorate the egg shell.


----------



## hamster

Tina said:


> No, you need to decorate the egg shell.


alright thanks


----------



## Trundle

I made a cute little nervous penguin


----------



## MasterM64

^
That looks really cool Trundle, I definitely can imagine a future Easter Egg collectible being inspired through your entry (like a Christmas Event prize?)!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Five hours and a very cramped drawing hand later, it's done.  I had to go to my college dining hall and ask for a hard boiled egg, too.  I got some weird looks, believe me. 



Spoiler: Behold...



...The colleggtible egg!


----------



## Antonio

I got 25$ in my bank account. I'm debating if i should do this?


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Five hours and a very cramped drawing hand later, it's done.  I had to go to my college dining hall and ask for a hard boiled egg, too.  I got some weird looks, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...The colleggtible egg!


Are the Joke Eggs on there too?

#StarpowerEggIsBestJokeEgg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Are the Joke Eggs on there too?
> 
> #StarpowerEggIsBestJokeEgg



No, but I'm with you.  #TeamStarpowerEgg


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No, but I'm with you.  #TeamStarpowerEgg


F.Y.I. I'm making that egg for the Contest.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> F.Y.I. I'm making that egg for the Contest.



Nice!!!


----------



## Koi Karp

Lovely idea for a competition! Something simple as I am quite busy atm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Instead of boiling my egg can I use one that I blow it's guts out? If I make a pretty egg I want to hollow it and keep it.


----------



## cornimer

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Instead of boiling my egg can I use one that I blow it's guts out? If I make a pretty egg I want to hollow it and keep it.



Someone else asked this question earlier in the thread and it was confirmed to be allowed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Vampnessa said:


> Someone else asked this question earlier in the thread and it was confirmed to be allowed.


Sweet! I'm gunna go straight Ukrainian up in here.


----------



## CometCatcher

Yay!


----------



## Holla

I’d totally post my egg but I’ll wait until submissions are closed. I doubt anyone would but I don’t want anyone to use my idea.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!


----------



## cornimer

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!



I was hoping someone would do this


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!



That looks wicked cool my friend!  I can so see this as an Easter Egg collectible! xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!



Horrifying.  I love it.


----------



## Bcat

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!



How do I like something twice?


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> Spoiler: Hellpity-hoppity slish-slash-whoa!


You, are going to make it in the nominations. I'm sure of it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> You, are going to make it in the nominations. I'm sure of it.



I'm not gonna get too confident. since we're both really early in for the submissions period, and there's been lots of really great entries outside of mine so far

plus, there's certain to be plenty more talented entries in the future. perhaps maybe even some not publicly posted quite yet


----------



## hestu

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not gonna get too confident. since we're both really early in for the submissions period, and there's been lots of really great entries outside of mine so far
> 
> plus, there's certain to be plenty more talented entries in the future. perhaps maybe even some not publicly posted quite yet



We had the same idea! submitted mine last night


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm not gonna get too confident. since we're both really early in for the submissions period, and there's been lots of really great entries outside of mine so far
> 
> plus, there's certain to be plenty more talented entries in the future. perhaps maybe even some not publicly posted quite yet



That's how I view things as well, I know there are some really talented people on here so I know there are going to be really good entries.  I'm also not really an artist either with physical mediums so I'm keeping my expectations realistic... xD

*EDIT: @Hestu: That looks super awesome my friend! *


----------



## LambdaDelta

hestu said:


> We had the same idea! submitted mine last night
> 
> View attachment 225182



very cute. I like!


----------



## skarmoury

guys your entries are wicked cool!! And i really mean that bc now I'm inspired to paint another egg lol (not that im submitting both, I just wanna paint some more)
highkey wanna make a kirby egg jshdka

Also @hetsu the jumper is super cute !!


----------



## toadsworthy

lol mine is going in a similar direct as well.... its not zipper though


----------



## Paperboy012305

toadsworthy said:


> lol mine is going in a similar direct as well.... its not zipper though


If I had to guess...

One of the Bunny Day Eggs from Animal Crossing: New Leaf/City Folk/Pocket Camp.


----------



## bae-blade

Just some pretty flowers


----------



## Paperboy012305

Knockoff Sakura Egg.


----------



## toadsworthy

Egg-sabelle (or Isa-shell-e, thanks thunder  )! She is an egg with watercolor/acrylic paints, sharpie, pastels, her fur is painted cotton balls, and her body/scrunchie is a toilet paper roll


Spoiler: Entry Pics



















I love her so much!


----------



## Zane

bae-blade said:


> Just some pretty flowers



ooo i love this, it reminds me of candypop buds



katezilla said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> so adorable! ;.;


----------



## MasterM64

^
Nicely done Toadsworthy!  Quite a unique approach in presenting your entry.


----------



## mnm

Paperboy012305 said:


> Knockoff Sakura Egg.



Most of your posts make me question if you're being serious or not lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

mnm said:


> Most of your posts make me question if you're being serious or not lol


I suppose I got kind of a strange personality?


----------



## cornimer




----------



## LambdaDelta

it just occurred to me that this event existing means that for the first time in tbt history it'd be possible to win the golden egg *and* get something(s?) extra from the shop

pretty neat!


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> it just occurred to me that this event existing means that for the first time in tbt history it'd be possible to win the golden egg *and* get something(s?) extra from the shop
> 
> pretty neat!


_*"Note: All bonus Egg currency will be distributed after the hunt ends and cannot be used to purchase the Golden Egg. The Golden Egg is excluded from the winner's choice prizes. Bonus Egg currency can be used in combination with currency from the hunt to purchase a more expensive prize."*_

I don't think so.


----------



## hestu

Paperboy012305 said:


> _*"Note: All bonus Egg currency will be distributed after the hunt ends and cannot be used to purchase the Golden Egg. The Golden Egg is excluded from the winner's choice prizes. Bonus Egg currency can be used in combination with currency from the hunt to purchase a more expensive prize."*_
> 
> I don't think so.



Yeah but hypothetically you could get the golden egg then use the bonus currency after the hunt to buy another egg


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> _*"Note: All bonus Egg currency will be distributed after the hunt ends and cannot be used to purchase the Golden Egg. The Golden Egg is excluded from the winner's choice prizes. Bonus Egg currency can be used in combination with currency from the hunt to purchase a more expensive prize."*_
> 
> I don't think so.



you get the golden egg with all the egg hunt clues, and any extra egg(s) with the contest entry/nomination prizes


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm gonna try for the Gold Egg this year. (Unless the more expensive eggs are beautiful/cool)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm gonna try for the Gold Egg this year. (Unless the more expensive eggs are beautiful/cool)



I was thinking the same initially, but honestly, I shouldn't pass up the chance if I get it. since who knows when, if ever, it'll happen again

meanwhile, even if it'd take a while, I could always work towards getting the other eggs via trades


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm gonna try for the Gold Egg this year. (Unless the more expensive eggs are beautiful/cool)



I?m going for the golden egg too. However, I prioritize it over other eggs.


----------



## Lancelot

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm gonna try for the Gold Egg this year. (Unless the more expensive eggs are beautiful/cool)



I thought you said youd never go for the gold egg because its ugly and bland.


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> it just occurred to me that this event existing means that for the first time in tbt history it'd be possible to win the golden egg *and* get something(s?) extra from the shop
> 
> pretty neat!



This is true!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Spoiler: Click to open the chest








A valuable treasure egg. It?s made by me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Click to open the chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A valuable treasure egg. It’s made by me.



It's the Infinity Egg


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's the Infinity Egg



perfectly scrambled. as all things should be


----------



## Paperboy012305

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Click to open the chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A valuable treasure egg. It’s made by me.


There are plenty of unique entries, but this one looks like it’ll erase the competition with a single snap.


----------



## Raayzx

Alolan_Apples said:


> Spoiler: Click to open the chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A valuable treasure egg. It’s made by me.



Weird flex but ok. it's gorgeous!


----------



## toadsworthy

Its like a faberge egg! I thought about doing that, but when i saw how small eggs are I knew I wouldn't be able to get the detail i wanted

That looks fantastic apples!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> Its like a faberge egg! I thought about doing that, but when i saw how small eggs are I knew I wouldn't be able to get the detail i wanted
> 
> That looks fantastic apples!



I was thinking about that while I was working on my egg. But I based my egg on pirates theme, not Russian theme. You would expect that I would make an apple egg since I am apple-obsessed, but I chose to be different.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> There are plenty of unique entries, but this one looks like it?ll erase the competition with a single snap.



only 50% though


----------



## Aniko

Can we participate to both event? The egg decoration and the hunt?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Aniko said:


> Can we participate to both event? The egg decoration and the hunt?



Yep!  Everyone can participate in both. c:


----------



## toadsworthy

Alolan_Apples said:


> I was thinking about that while I was working on my egg. But I based my egg on pirates theme, not Russian theme. You would expect that I would make an apple egg since I am apple-obsessed, but I chose to be different.



why not russian pirates?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

toadsworthy said:


> why not russian pirates?



That’s two different eras. Pirates are 1600’s to 1700’s. Faberge was late 1800’s to early 1900’s.

Nevertheless, I still enjoy what I made.


----------



## Zane

Tina's set put me in a Final Fantasy mood.. kupo







Mog egg 
*mog the moogle not mog the lovely tbt member



Spoiler:  



feets





i'm not proud of the 2D ears but there they are lol


----------



## Stella-Io

*Zaaaaaaaaaaane* I love your moggle egg! The feets are so cute too♡

Final Fantasy, oh whoops I guess that's another thing Kingdom Hearts borrowed from that game.


----------



## Miharu

Omg all these entries are adorable <3


----------



## Naekoya

aah can't wait to start on mine! good luck to everyone! >w<)/


----------



## Miharu

My progress on my egg! Still trying to think what else I can add on to the gudetama egg, on the side note I also made a cloud egg c: (The little plushie on the left is Oliver! He's my new little bb hahaha <3 )


----------



## mogyay

Zane said:


> Tina's set put me in a Final Fantasy mood.. kupo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mog egg
> *mog the moogle not mog the lovely tbt member
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> feets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not proud of the 2D ears but there they are lol



MOG EGG, omg i love this so much ahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> My progress on my egg! Still trying to think what else I can add on to the gudetama egg, on the side note I also made a cloud egg c: (The little plushie on the left is Oliver! He's my new little bb hahaha <3 )



omg GUDETAMA, that's such a cute idea aaa


----------



## Flare

Can we please have the eggs in this contest as future collectibles? At least the top three eggs that win? Would be pretty neat imo.


----------



## Raayzx

Hopefully I'll start working on my egg tomorrow! I'm so excited!!


----------



## toadsworthy

I can't believe tbt hasn't had an egg decorating contest before? I guess all the focus each easter has just been on the hunt?


----------



## Biancasbotique

I am working on the eggs....then I realized I had to boil them first. 

#ditzyashell


----------



## Paperboy012305

*STATUS UPDATE!:*

I now got the equipment I need to decorate the Starpower Egg. When I’m going to make it is another story.


----------



## deSPIRIA

Spoiler: me entry


----------



## Alienfish

Submitted mine, finally. Gonna share here once I know it's approved.


----------



## Raayzx

ipecac said:


> Spoiler: me entry



Francine and Chrissy are the same villager confirmed


----------



## Miharu

mogyay said:


> omg GUDETAMA, that's such a cute idea aaa


jfldsjflds thanks mogyay hahaha <3 still gotta decide on a design for his little cape LOL


----------



## Valzed

Everyone's eggs look amazing! Good luck to all! 

I just submitted my egg. I hope it gets accepted. No way it's top 3 or getting nominated but I enjoyed making it & participating in the contest. Plus I'll get the 3 Bonus Egg currency for entering so that's cool!


----------



## globug

Rari-Egg? (Rarity Egg xd)


Spoiler


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg. That took forever!!! I spent hours and have many burned fingertips to create these!!! And now I just remembered that i need to put my name card in them. Ughhhh lol! Oh well, I?ll retake but post the rest on here. I had a very specific egg that I?ve wanted to make for a good while now, so I?m super stoked that there was a contest that allowed me to make one! Though I did make 2 lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK! Here is my Game of Thrones dragon egg submission.  I made 2, but of course could only enter one, so the one with my name tag is the one I entered. 



Spoiler: GoT eggs!


----------



## Miharu

DaCoSim said:


> Omg. That took forever!!! I spent hours and have many burned fingertips to create these!!! And now I just remembered that i need to put my name card in them. Ughhhh lol! Oh well, I’ll retake but post the rest on here. I had a very specific egg that I’ve wanted to make for a good while now, so I’m super stoked that there was a contest that allowed me to make one! Though I did make 2 lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK! Here is my Game of Thrones dragon egg submission.  I made 2, but of course could only enter one, so the one with my name tag is the one I entered.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GoT eggs!



omg DaCoSim!! I'm so happy to see you here!! Hope you've been well!! These eggs are amazing <3 Amazing job!


----------



## DaCoSim

Btw, their names are Rheggal and Ice Viseregg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miharu said:


> omg DaCoSim!! I'm so happy to see you here!! Hope you've been well!! These eggs are amazing <3 Amazing job!



Hi hun!!!!! So good to see u! Thx so much!!!! I admit, my Pok?mon Go obsession takes up a lot of my free time! Lol! But I LUV the egg hunt, so I had to jump on and see what all was going on! Patiently (not really) awaiting AC switch and u know I?ll be back full time when that finally happens!!!


----------



## MasterM64

DaCoSim said:


> Omg. That took forever!!! I spent hours and have many burned fingertips to create these!!! And now I just remembered that i need to put my name card in them. Ughhhh lol! Oh well, I’ll retake but post the rest on here. I had a very specific egg that I’ve wanted to make for a good while now, so I’m super stoked that there was a contest that allowed me to make one! Though I did make 2 lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK! Here is my Game of Thrones dragon egg submission.  I made 2, but of course could only enter one, so the one with my name tag is the one I entered.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GoT eggs!



As a Game of Thrones fan, this looks super awesome!  I hope yours at least gets nominated considering how fitting it is since we are now all enjoying the last season of this masterpiece of a series!


----------



## Alienfish

Valzed said:


> Everyone's eggs look amazing! Good luck to all!
> 
> I just submitted my egg. I hope it gets accepted. No way it's top 3 or getting nominated but I enjoyed making it & participating in the contest. Plus I'll get the 3 Bonus Egg currency for entering so that's cool!



^^ikr

also yeah hope they get to accept soon, i soo wanna share mine aaa


----------



## Giddy

DaCoSim said:


> Omg. That took forever!!! I spent hours and have many burned fingertips to create these!!! And now I just remembered that i need to put my name card in them. Ughhhh lol! Oh well, I’ll retake but post the rest on here. I had a very specific egg that I’ve wanted to make for a good while now, so I’m super stoked that there was a contest that allowed me to make one! Though I did make 2 lol!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK! Here is my Game of Thrones dragon egg submission.  I made 2, but of course could only enter one, so the one with my name tag is the one I entered.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GoT eggs!



Oh wow, my egg looks quite similar to this one XD 
Also how is everyone posting their image of their egg? I keep trying but it says it keeps failing? I've been trying to get my image from my computer but it just continues to fail. :/


----------



## deSPIRIA

Giddy said:


> Also how is everyone posting their image of their egg? I keep trying but it says it keeps failing? I've been trying to get my image from my computer but it just continues to fail. :/



use an image hosting website (like imgur or imgbb) upload ur photo on there, copy the image address and then type


----------



## Giddy

ipecac said:


> use an image hosting website (like imgur or imgbb) upload ur photo on there, copy the image address and then type



Thank you~!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Can't wait to submit mine :3 
The first one turned out way better than I expected, second one has to dry for now~


----------



## MasterM64

Giddy said:


> Oh wow, my egg looks quite similar to this one XD
> Also how is everyone posting their image of their egg? I keep trying but it says it keeps failing? I've been trying to get my image from my computer but it just continues to fail. :/



I would just attach it to your post (you can access this feature in the advanced posting/editing page) and not host it on another site since it is just for a contest. o/


----------



## Giddy

MasterM64 said:


> I would just attach it to your post (you can access this feature in the advanced posting/editing page) and not host it on another site since it is just for a contest. o/



I know, I'm usually fine adding an image to my post but today for this contest it just doesn't want to :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's mine, I think i submitted it correctly on the other thread


----------



## Lancelot

Giddy said:


> I know, I'm usually fine adding an image to my post but today for this contest it just doesn't want to :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's mine, I think i submitted it correctly on the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225288
> You've found a Sequin Egg~!​



Link isnt working for me


----------



## Giddy

B3N said:


> Link isnt working for me



Weird it didn't look like a link before hand, I've changed it now though~
Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## DaCoSim

MasterM64 said:


> As a Game of Thrones fan, this looks super awesome!  I hope yours at least gets nominated considering how fitting it is since we are now all enjoying the last season of this masterpiece of a series!



Ha! Thank u!!!! I?ve got tons of sequins left so I plan on doing 3 or 4 for real eggs that I can display so this was GREAT practice! So sad this is the final season. I want more than 6 episodes!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Giddy said:


> I know, I'm usually fine adding an image to my post but today for this contest it just doesn't want to :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's mine, I think i submitted it correctly on the other thread
> 
> View attachment 225290



Ha! We bought the same sequins!!! Great minds think alike! Looks great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yep!  Everyone can participate in both. c:



 Omg that avatar!!!!


----------



## Bcat

holy crap everybody's really going above and beyond with these eggs. They're all incredible!!


----------



## Valzed

This might be a silly question but how do we know when our entry has been accepted? I'd like to post my egg here but didn't want to post it until my entry it's accepted. Thanks!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Valzed said:


> This might be a silly question but how do we know when our entry has been accepted? I'd like to post my egg here but didn't want to post it until my entry it's accepted. Thanks!



in my case, tina just responded to my thread saying it was


----------



## Valzed

LambdaDelta said:


> in my case, tina just responded to my thread saying it was



Thank you for telling me! I wasn't sure if our entries were just going to be Liked or something different.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

My question is, how often do new entries get accepted?


----------



## Lancelot

Alolan_Apples said:


> My question is, how often do new entries get accepted?



Tina said on discord there is no schedule. Just whenever she can get to a computer


----------



## Alienfish

Ayy it got accepted, sharing now 



Spoiler: hippy gay egg idk


----------



## Chris

All entries submitted so far have been checked. See your individual thread for more information. 

B3N is correct: entries are accepted as and when I am on my laptop. While it might look like all I do is respond saying whether or not it's been accepted there is a little bit more that goes into the handling of each entry to ensure that a) your egg won't get missed in the staff nomination stage; and b) that your name has been included on the list to receive the bonus Egg currency.


----------



## Valzed

Tina said:


> All entries submitted so far have been checked. See your individual thread for more information.
> 
> B3N is correct: entries are accepted as and when I am on my laptop. While it might look like all I do is respond saying whether or not it's been accepted there is a little bit more that goes into the handling of each entry to ensure that a) your egg won't get missed in the staff nomination stage; and b) that your name has been included on the list to receive the bonus Egg currency.



Thank you very much for all the time & effort you & the other members of the staff put into these events for us!


----------



## Lancelot

Tina said:


> B3N is correct



My new signature


----------



## Valzed

Here's my entry. I only had colored pencils & markers so I did the best I could. lol! 



Spoiler:  Stained Glass Eggy (Sorta...)








Naked Egg





Front





Right Side





Back





Left Side





Top





Bottom


----------



## Alolan_Apples

One last question from me. Do you only get four eggs for being nominated while those who don’t get three, or do you get a total of seven eggs if you get nominated?


----------



## Chris

Alolan_Apples said:


> One last question from me. Do you only get four eggs for being nominated while those who don’t get three, or do you get a total of seven eggs if you get nominated?



It would be seven eggs in total. You would receive three as your entry prize and then a further four for being nominated.


----------



## LambdaDelta

even though they don't have to give anything for nominations, just earning a single extra egg for being nominated feels somehow needlessly twisted

(speaking if it was like that. I know it isn't)


----------



## AngelBunny

lylatay said:


> *
> This sounds neat, though I don't understand what the eggs in the prize are about. ^^" I wish I had artistic abilities though, any egg I decorate is bound to look like my two year old made it...rofl!​*



I'm sure you can do better than my nephew XD


----------



## Lancelot

I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x



Spoiler:  My Egg! :D











Hands? Cramped
Trousers? Messy
Paint? Gone
Hotel? Trivago


----------



## Trundle

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



Complete with a fancy gif. Ben knows how to woo the audience


----------



## Ghostkid

ooo all these eggs look cool


----------



## Lancelot

Trundle said:


> Complete with a fancy gif. Ben knows how to woo the audience



Only the best for TBT's best dad.


----------



## SensaiGallade

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



He know's he's stormed the competition.


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



oh, I love stop-motion photography and seeing stuff I'm not meant to

fantastic work


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



Everybody pack up and go home.  We're done here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

b3n must be stopped

he's grown too powerful

the king of the palettes has no equal


----------



## cornimer

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



This defies the laws of the universe


----------



## LambdaDelta

but also on a more serious note, please tell me you made this via a method that won't require you to toss out a rotten egg. because wow, that would be a huge waste to have to throw out


----------



## Bcat

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



u ever see an egg so perfect u start crying?


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> but also on a more serious note, please tell me you made this via a method that won't require you to toss out a rotten egg. because wow, that would be a huge waste to have to throw out



I didn't ): The egg is slowly and slowly gonna get stinkier ad stinkier till I can no longer deal with it and it has to go in the bin. Shoulda taken Rosie's advice and blown the eggs out instead of hard boiling it.


Also thank you everyone


----------



## toadsworthy

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



wow this came out fantastic!
congrats on your win


----------



## LambdaDelta

B3N said:


> I didn't ): The egg is slowly and slowly gonna get stinkier ad stinkier till I can no longer deal with it and it has to go in the bin. Shoulda taken Rosie's advice and blown the eggs out instead of hard boiling it.
> 
> 
> Also thank you everyone



well, rip b3n's egg. 2019-2019


----------



## DaCoSim

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago




Holy cheese balls this is fantastic!!!! Take a BOW!!!


----------



## mogyay

GUYS I'M FRIENDS WITH BEN, LIKE WE TALK AND STUFF, I KNOW THAT GUY


----------



## Lancelot

mogyay said:


> GUYS I'M FRIENDS WITH BEN, LIKE WE TALK AND STUFF, I KNOW THAT GUY



You're so great omg


----------



## mogyay

B3N said:


> You're so great omg



DID EVERYONE SEE THAT

HE'S TALKING TO ME, freaking out, hi ben i'm ur biggest fan


----------



## SensaiGallade

mogyay said:


> DID EVERYONE SEE THAT
> 
> HE'S TALKING TO ME, freaking out, hi ben i'm ur biggest fan



This is Mog's way of trying to get Ben's 25k TBT


----------



## Paperboy012305

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago


I think we know who the clear winner will be.

I'm not jealous nor sore loser, I think it looks great!


----------



## Koi Karp

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



so cute!!! I wish I had this much time on my hands


----------



## duckykate

ben looked at me once i bet u guys are jealous


----------



## cornimer

One of my green balloons is a gift from Ben, I practically deserve a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame now


----------



## SensaiGallade

Ben gave me a blue feather for free and Vanessa gave me a frost egg for free. Where's my Star at?


----------



## duckykate

BEN gave me this feather for 500


----------



## SensaiGallade

Preferably I want a Star Glow Wand instead of a Star in the Hollywood Walk of Fame, but I'll take what i can get


----------



## Paperboy012305

I got nothing from B3N. Oh well. Although, I bet that's because I don't VM him, or anyone for that matter...


----------



## toadsworthy

Sit down ya'll I have a white feather from Ben
I wonder how it got so white uwu
bless


----------



## LambdaDelta

I got my zen egg from b3n

b3n egg


----------



## Valzed

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



Truly incredible! All the little details are amazing! My egg is not worthy of being in the same contest.


----------



## Bcat

Y'all young un's don't know squat. I remember when B3N was Monkey D Luffy.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Did I ever tell any of y'all the time where I won an Auction for an Art comission from Ben but he never got around to doing the art piece so he gave me back my TBT. 

That's that earns you a Star. Srry to embaress you Ben


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> Y'all young un's don't know squat. I remember when B3N was Monkey D Luffy.



please. I already made a pun earlier specifically referencing that


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> Y'all young un's don't know squat. I remember when B3N was Monkey D Luffy.


Was that a joke? Because I was about to joke about him until I realized, nah. But now I get the feeling that really is him, I mean, nobody can make great art like him here. He won 1st place in the art section of 2 TBT Fairs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Was that a joke? Because I was about to joke about him until I realized, nah. But now I get the feeling that really is him, I mean, nobody can make great art like him here. He won 1st place in the art section of 2 TBT Fairs.



It really is him lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It really is him lol


Yeah ok, I figured.


----------



## Miharu

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



omfg this is amazing!! Great job!!! jskdfjsdl holy cow I can't believe you were able to get so much detail on that egg!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> Was that a joke? Because I was about to joke about him until I realized, nah. But now I get the feeling that really is him, I mean, nobody can make great art like him here. He won 1st place in the art section of 2 TBT Fairs.



Actually, he was in first place in the 2017 art contest and third place in the 2016 art contest. Even so, he was in the top three in both of them. In fact, he is one of the four members on this site to land in the top three in an official site contest three times, and might become the first member to land in the top three in four contests. This is an impressive feat. Let?s also not forget when he won the golden egg and a crescent moon wand collectible.


----------



## Jacob

I broke the streak B3N and I had on snapchat!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Jacob said:


> I broke the streak B3N and I had on snapchat!!



Honey I need more than 2 hands to count the amount of times I've done that


----------



## Zane

B3N said:


> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D



the details.. the color.. the Toge's ♥.♥ 
is that Finn?


----------



## LambdaDelta

btw b3n, how did you make that egg? did you just have the idea already planned out and just went straight to the paints, sketched it up on the egg first, had some other makeshift or otherwise non-egg method used to plan this out, or something else entirely?

also, what sort of paints and other material were used?


----------



## Stella-Io

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



Hotel? Trivago I'm ded

But really, dude, I've never seen your art before but wow I can really see what everyone talks about, Frickin TALENT poured outta your fingers and made this heckin masterpiece. All the claps for you.

Also I think I remember his name being Monkey D Luffy omg that was so long ago.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Alolan_Apples said:


> Actually, he was in first place in the 2017 art contest and third place in the 2016 art contest. Even so, he was in the top three in both of them. In fact, he is one of the four members on this site to land in the top three in an official site contest three times, and might become the first member to land in the top three in four contests. This is an impressive feat. Let’s also not forget when he won the golden egg and a crescent moon wand collectible.



I'm just awaiting the day he can be the first member to run a full lineup of 12 gold trophies

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, if it's not too much trouble to ask, can we have the individual shots too?

love the stop-motion, but it's admittedly kinda hard to focus on the details with the constant movement going on


----------



## skarmoury

B3N u are god bls step on me


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guys.

A scrambler has returned, and Zipper is starting to come out of its shell.


----------



## Bcat

eEG!!!!!! Red alert!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

He's coming...s o o n.


----------



## DaCoSim

Let the nightmares begin...


----------



## LambdaDelta

just gonna play this for mood setting


----------



## Alienfish

thanks for the likes guys  wish i had a see-through or those "threaded" cups so u could see all the colours of it but yoo glad anyway i made it... harder than i thought to work on such a small canvas tho


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



OMG it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> I broke the streak B3N and I had on snapchat!!



I love you lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> btw b3n, how did you make that egg? did you just have the idea already planned out and just went straight to the paints, sketched it up on the egg first, had some other makeshift or otherwise non-egg method used to plan this out, or something else entirely?
> 
> also, what sort of paints and other material were used?



Drew a rough sketch of what I wanted yesterday on a piece of paper. Then drew it on the egg in "detail"

I left most of my art stuff at uni so I had to use watercolours x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Thank you everyone *x_x I wasnt expecting that many likes haha... you're all lovely 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yes it is I, Monkey.D.Luffy


----------



## duckykate

Jacob said:


> I broke the streak B3N and I had on snapchat!!



ME


----------



## r a t

this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up



Spoiler: yeehaw














the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol


----------



## Lancelot

Rosetti said:


> this isn’t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn’t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren’t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can’t even see it in the photos lol



AMAZING.


----------



## r a t

B3N said:


> AMAZING.



WOW U SEE THAT GUYS

LOOK AT THAT

ALSO BEN GAVE ME A PINWHEEL I OUT DO U ALL IM HIS BIGGEST FAN


----------



## Alienfish

Rosetti said:


> this isn’t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn’t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren’t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can’t even see it in the photos lol



okay u and ben gonna win we're all out


----------



## MasterM64

Rosetti said:


> this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol



Your egg looks super awesome Rosetti!  I absolutely love the Impressionism style you used on your egg!


----------



## cornimer

Rosetti said:


> this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol



SOB ITS LIKE A PROFESSIONAL PAINTING BUT ON AN EGG rosie vs ben for finals


----------



## skarmoury

how are yall painting so!! good!!!! kjfdhs

anyway uhhHH i hate to bring the standards down low again (after two beautifully painted eggs were posted tbh), but i decided to make another egg bc i wasn't happy with my first one and i just kinda wanted to show it qwq ((i suck at painting so i guess i spent all my time more of crafting and putting things together,,))

(warning: slightly image heavy, i pictured it at a lot of angles bc one pic couldn't capture everything)



Spoiler: VIVA............................



FESTIVAAAALLLEEEE !!!!!!!!






I wasn't sure if I wanted it wings closed or open so hrgh so I pictured it in two (2) poses



Spoiler: wings closed





















Spoiler: wings open















im also p happy with how his rainbow feathers turned out so here's a lil glimpse into how they individually look like.



Spoiler: rainbowwwwww feathurs












^ a great pastime while watching a documentary w ur parents lol


----------



## MasterM64

Since I loved Rosetti's entry so much, I attempted to transform it into a Easter Egg collectible for the fun of it and I think it actually came out really well!  Just imagining if this became a collectible one day, what would you name it Rosetti?


----------



## Koi Karp

skarmoury said:


> how are yall painting so!! good!!!! kjfdhs
> 
> anyway uhhHH i hate to bring the standards down low again (after two beautifully painted eggs were posted tbh), but i decided to make another egg bc i wasn't happy with my first one and i just kinda wanted to show it qwq ((i suck at painting so i guess i spent all my time more of crafting and putting things together,,))
> 
> (warning: slightly image heavy, i pictured it at a lot of angles bc one pic couldn't capture everything)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VIVA............................
> 
> 
> 
> FESTIVAAAALLLEEEE !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I wanted it wings closed or open so hrgh so I pictured it in two (2) poses
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wings closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wings open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im also p happy with how his rainbow feathers turned out so here's a lil glimpse into how they individually look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rainbowwwwww feathurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a great pastime while watching a documentary w ur parents lol



this is so cute omg!!!


----------



## Lancelot

MasterM64 said:


> Since I loved Rosetti's entry so much, I attempted to transform it into a Easter Egg collectible for the fun of it and I think it actually came out really well!  Just imagining if this became a collectible one day, what would you name it Rosetti?



That's pretty cool, and I dont mean this in a rude way at all. But did you ask rosie first? I know it was just for fun but as an artist its pretty annoying when someone uses your art without asking, especially as you've just rescaled it...its one thing using it as inspiration, but another thing just using it without asking.

Sorry if that's an overreaction and I still think it's pretty cool but yeah


----------



## mogyay

Rosetti said:


> this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol



oh my god

this should be like in a museum protected by like a thousand security ppl

AHHHHH SO GOOD rosie MY IDOL


----------



## MasterM64

B3N said:


> That's pretty cool, and I dont mean this in a rude way at all. But did you ask rosie first? I know it was just for fun but as an artist its pretty annoying when someone uses your art without asking, especially as you've just rescaled it...its one thing using it as inspiration, but another thing just using it without asking.
> 
> Sorry if that's an overreaction and I still think it's pretty cool but yeah



Thank you my friend!  To be completely honest, I didn't because I am/planned on giving her all the credit for it and promoting her amazing work of art (she did such an amazing job on it that I had to try it out ). I just made it because I thought it would be fun and in case staff decided to turn it into a collectible possibly!  Fortunately, she made a very high quality picture so I was able to turn it into a icon and re-scale it.  If she has a problem with it though, I will be glad to remove it! o/


----------



## mogyay

skarmoury said:


> how are yall painting so!! good!!!! kjfdhs
> 
> anyway uhhHH i hate to bring the standards down low again (after two beautifully painted eggs were posted tbh), but i decided to make another egg bc i wasn't happy with my first one and i just kinda wanted to show it qwq ((i suck at painting so i guess i spent all my time more of crafting and putting things together,,))
> 
> (warning: slightly image heavy, i pictured it at a lot of angles bc one pic couldn't capture everything)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: VIVA............................
> 
> 
> 
> FESTIVAAAALLLEEEE !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I wanted it wings closed or open so hrgh so I pictured it in two (2) poses
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wings closed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wings open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im also p happy with how his rainbow feathers turned out so here's a lil glimpse into how they individually look like.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rainbowwwwww feathurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ a great pastime while watching a documentary w ur parents lol



wow i actually was thinking of doing pave also!!! i'm glad i didn't bc u would have blown mine out the water lmaoo, well done that's rly amazing!!!! i love it


----------



## toadsworthy

Rosetti said:


> this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol



The sound of rosie?s Egg


----------



## Valzed

Rosetti said:


> this isn?t some cool animated gif of my egg (hats off to u ben u genius) but i tried to focus on one face of the egg and do a landscape scenery i made up
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yeehaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are annoyingly rly cool toned i couldn?t get a good pic and only had window light so the colours aren?t true to what they are in person unfortunately, i also added glitter to the clouds and some of the landscape but u literally can?t even see it in the photos lol



Wow - gorgeous! I'd like this as a painting in my house! B3N & Rosetti - you're both heckin' incredible! I'm seriously blown away by both of your eggs. *bows head in respect*


----------



## Chris

MasterM64 said:


> Since I loved Rosetti's entry so much, I attempted to transform it into a Easter Egg collectible for the fun of it and I think it actually came out really well!  Just imagining if this became a collectible one day, what would you name it Rosetti?



Please don't use or edit other peoples artwork without their permission. This is heavily frowned upon in the art community and is disrespectful to the original artist.


----------



## Giddy

I'm only gone for a few hours and come back to see all these lovely eggs~ <3 So beautiful


----------



## Paperboy012305

I took a look at the next 2 entries, and they are beautiful. But surely can't top Monkey's. (B3N's)

I'll post mine pretty soon, as it got accepted.


----------



## Jacob

I originally wasn't planning on making time for a super serious entry, but everyone's entries are so amazing that it inspired me to stay up wayyy past my best time to work on one... Here's my egg!



Spoiler:  Floral Egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Jeez. Almost everyone here has artistic talent, where I have only about 10% of it...

Again, not jealousy. Good job!


----------



## skarmoury

Jacob, that's beautiful!! love the color palette for the flower (and i also love ur bunnies) !!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What do I wish for? To land in the top three in the contest. I also hope I get nominated this time.


----------



## MasterM64

Tina said:


> Please don't use or edit other peoples artwork without their permission. This is heavily frowned upon in the art community and is disrespectful to the original artist.



Ok, I will keep that in mind in the future Tina even though I wasn't claiming the artwork as mine and had good intentions with my actions at the time (promoting her work and assisting staff if they wanted to utilize it). o/ If Rosetti wants me to delete it, I will do it gladly with no questions asked!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Here is my entry :3


Spoiler: My galaxy egg :)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ben, Rosie and Jacob are gonna win, but in what order?  *thinking*


----------



## AndrewCrossing

This is my first year, where do the riddles get posted?


----------



## Trundle

Princess Mipha said:


> Here is my entry :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My galaxy egg :)



Wow, this is really nice! How did you get it textured like that?


----------



## Sweetley

Well, gonna posted my egg too, it's not such a beauty than the other eggs people shared 
here, but hey, I'm kinda pround of it. :')



Spoiler: You're a kid! You're a squid! You're a... egg?


----------



## Paperboy012305

5herry said:


> Well, gonna posted my egg too, it's not such a beauty than the other eggs people shared
> here, but hey, I'm kinda pround of it. :')
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You're a kid! You're a squid! You're a... egg?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225334


Am I looking at a custom stuffed animal? You should post your process of this egg before you did so. F.Y.I.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Those are some pretty eggs 

Here?s my entry cause I can?t do riddles


Spoiler: a new menu item has appeared...


----------



## Alienfish

jacob ben and rosie congrats well deserved


----------



## Lancelot

Princess Mipha said:


> Here is my entry :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My galaxy egg :)



Ahhhh this is so cool, howd you do it?


----------



## skarmoury

Oldcatlady said:


> Those are some pretty eggs
> 
> Here?s my entry cause I can?t do riddles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a new menu item has appeared...



ngl i love how creative this egg turned out to be !! ; w;


----------



## Lancelot

Jacob said:


> I originally wasn't planning on making time for a super serious entry, but everyone's entries are so amazing that it inspired me to stay up wayyy past my best time to work on one... Here's my egg!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Floral Egg



You're a god. marry me


----------



## Sweetley

Paperboy012305 said:


> Am I looking at a custom stuffed animal? You should post your process of this egg before you did so. F.Y.I.



Lol, that's a egg, already got checked by Tina. :') Here's a pic of the back of the egg, before it got 
finished:



Spoiler







It only looks like a plushie because of the piece of fabric I used to make the "head" and the orange 
color.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Trundle said:


> Wow, this is really nice! How did you get it textured like that?



Thank you!  
I did everything with spraypaint. Some light coats and very short sprays of white for the dots!



Oldcatlady said:


> Those are some pretty eggs
> 
> Here’s my entry cause I can’t do riddles
> 
> 
> Spoiler: a new menu item has appeared...



I love the idea of this egg :'D


----------



## Oldcatlady

skarmoury said:


> ngl i love how creative this egg turned out to be !! ; w;



Thank you!! Was craving some burgers that day so I made my own LOL



Princess Mipha said:


> x


Thank you <3 yours looks so nice and shiny!!


----------



## Jacob

skarmoury said:


> Jacob, that's beautiful!! love the color palette for the flower (and i also love ur bunnies) !!



Thank you so much ♡ ♡ 



B3N said:


> You're a god. marry me



I do


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well I know my egg is no winner but I sure had lots of fun doing it  especially the full picture I wanted to show better but hold myself since it wouldn't get noticed and took a closer one
But here it is
The elusive zebra egg



(Also anyone wanting to see the full picture follow me on my Instagram @zebraqueenzy)


----------



## Valzed

Jacob said:


> I originally wasn't planning on making time for a super serious entry, but everyone's entries are so amazing that it inspired me to stay up wayyy past my best time to work on one... Here's my egg!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Floral Egg



BUNNIES!! I hop off to grab some breakfast and this beauty appears! Another spectacular entry! Jacob, your egg is lovely! Now we have our top 3 - (in no particular order) B3N, Rosetti & Jacob. 

Everyone's eggs are so creative & unique! Good luck to all!


----------



## toadsworthy

Jacob said:


> I originally wasn't planning on making time for a super serious entry, but everyone's entries are so amazing that it inspired me to stay up wayyy past my best time to work on one... Here's my egg!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Floral Egg



Lol I love the rabbit statues lol


----------



## Dinosaurz

I wasn’t gonna enter this but I think I might give it a try for the participation points. I remember before I made a half ass attempt at a face for the fair but the mods wouldn’t accept it and I had to get on a flight so I couldn’t change it rip. Hopefully the mods accept it this time. I’ve got 0% creativity so I just always rely on entry points.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well. Since an abundance is doing it, I may as well too.



Spoiler: Starpower!!!









I put my best foot forward on this one. It turned out pretty good!


----------



## toadsworthy

I wouldn’t start “placing” eggs yet... it may discourage others about their entries. While there are a lot of really great detailed eggs, there are eggs that are only painted with amazing talent/detail and ones that are creative in reinterpreting the egg itself. I tend to like the ones that incorporate more media than just paint on eggs


----------



## skarmoury

ZebraQueen said:


> Well I know my egg is no winner but I sure had lots of fun doing it  especially the full picture I wanted to show better but hold myself since it wouldn't get noticed and took a closer one
> But here it is
> The elusive zebra egg
> View attachment 225336
> 
> (Also anyone wanting to see the full picture follow me on my Instagram @zebraqueenzy)



ahh the zebra pattern you made is so cute! <3



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well. Since an abundance is doing it, I may as well too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Starpower!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my best foot forward on this one. It turned out pretty good!



oooo i was imagining the starpower egg to look like that, cool :0c


----------



## Dinosaurz

toadsworthy said:


> I wouldn’t start “placing” eggs yet... it may discourage others about their entries. While there are a lot of really great detailed eggs, there are eggs that are just painted and ones that are creative in reinterpreting the egg itself. I tend to like the ones that incorporate more media than just paint on eggs



Yea I think it’s best to leave that up to the judges, the only ppl who’s opinions matter.


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> I wouldn’t start “placing” eggs yet... it may discourage others about their entries. While there are a lot of really great detailed eggs, there are eggs that are just painted and ones that are creative in reinterpreting the egg itself. I tend to like the ones that incorporate more media than just paint on eggs



Yeah I wasn't serious.. but yeah those are really good. And I have to agree I favor using creative stuff to decorate rather than just painting for since you are allowed to use other materials but yeah just plain art skill seems to go home big (no offense I just hope the nominees will be different flavours).


----------



## toadsworthy

Plus like I can’t draw that well on an egg or paper lol and there are ways to achieve that affect even if you dont have that talent. You gotta play to your own strengths and get creative, but those can be just as cool as nice paintings


----------



## Alienfish

toadsworthy said:


> Plus like I can’t draw that well on an egg or paper lol and there are ways to achieve that affect even if you dont have that talent. You gotta play to your own strengths and get creative, but those can be just as cool as nice paintings



yeah both are cool, and then it's not just renaissance art skill contest after all.


----------



## skarmoury

StarryWolf said:


> Yea I think it’s best to leave that up to the judges, the only ppl who’s opinions matter.



I mean the staff will determine top ten, but we (the community) will vote top three so. Yeah.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> I wouldn’t start “placing” eggs yet... it may discourage others about their entries. While there are a lot of really great detailed eggs, there are eggs that are only painted with amazing talent/detail and ones that are creative in reinterpreting the egg itself. I tend to like the ones that incorporate more media than just paint on eggs



You're absolutely right, I was just thinking of what I find the most appealing but of course there are people who will think differently.  Everyone's eggs are beautiful in their own way.


----------



## Dinosaurz

skarmoury said:


> I mean the staff will determine top ten, but we (the community) will vote top three so. Yeah.



Well yeah when that happens, but for now you don’t even know which ones have been nominated so it doesn’t matter yet.


----------



## Wallows

Hey guys just a heads up to everyone who posted their eggs here: I'm probably going to come to your house and steal them. Not gonna sell it but I just want them cause they're all so beautiful


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Everyone's eggs are beautiful in their own way.



That’s right. While Jacob, Rosetti, and B3N have painted their eggs very well with fine detail, those who added external decorations made their eggs appealing because of the decorations. I’m still proud of my treasure egg.


----------



## skarmoury

Alolan_Apples said:


> That’s right. While Jacob, Rosetti, and B3N have painted their eggs very well with fine detail, those who added external decorations made their eggs appealing because of the decorations. I’m still proud of my treasure egg.



i actually really liked your treasure egg!! it stood out to me bc I like shiny and sparkly things, and the placement of the gems on your egg (and the colors!!) were nice and pleasing to the eye c: (it's the kind that i want to steal bc it looks to cost a fortune)


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't have much artistic talent, but I do believe with some that can't afford extra crafting pieces/don't have the crafting and artistic spirit in them does make it seem as a disadvantage and make them feel nervous that they can't win.



Wallows said:


> Hey guys just a heads up to everyone who posted their eggs here: I'm probably going to come to your house and steal them. Not gonna sell it but I just want them cause they're all so beautiful


If you find out about my address, i'll make sure to destroy my egg before you get a chance to steal it.

Well, you'll just have to use my generic egg designs that were colored and nothing else. I only did one.


----------



## skarmoury

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't have much artistic talent, but I do believe with some that can't afford extra crafting pieces/don't have the crafting and artistic spirit in them does make it seem as a disadvantage and make them feel nervous that they can't win.



Imo you don't really need to afford/buy new crafting materials to actually be creative. You just have to be resourceful, and I think that's the fun part! It's working with what you've got and turning it into something more than just the sum of its parts. I've spent absolutely zero (0) money on my egg and worked with what I dug up in my family house, since I left all my actual crafting materials (colored pencils, colored paper, stickers, etc.) in my boarding house miles away. ^^


----------



## honeyaura

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but p e p p e r already did something similar to this.
> 
> ......
> But i'd say yours is a tad bit better.



I'm sure both were really nice.

Great job Princess Mipha!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I have an idea for an egg!...

Well actually I have quite a few ideas lol
Idk which idea to choose send help pls


Now it's time to start hard-boiling some eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

StarryWolf said:


> Yea I think it?s best to leave that up to the judges, the only ppl who?s opinions matter.



I mean we're the judges, so....



Wallows said:


> Hey guys just a heads up to everyone who posted their eggs here: I'm probably going to come to your house and steal them. Not gonna sell it but I just want them cause they're all so beautiful



mine's at a garbage site right now, so best of luck

- - - Post Merge - - -



skarmoury said:


> Imo you don't really need to afford/buy new crafting materials to actually be creative. You just have to be resourceful, and I think that's the fun part! It's working with what you've got and turning it into something more than just the sum of its parts. I've spent absolutely zero (0) money on my egg and worked with what I dug up in my family house, since I left all my actual crafting materials (colored pencils, colored paper, stickers, etc.) in my boarding house miles away. ^^



the only things I bought myself were the eggs, cotton balls, and glue (since I can't find my other one)

and all can be plenty usable for other things too, so it's really no huge deal


----------



## Raayzx

I followed a Bob Ross tutorial on my egg! (Season 24 episode 10 - rowboat on a beach)



Spoiler




 




Bob would be proud ;-;


----------



## Kamzitty

Finished a couple eggs!! I knew I wanted to make a character egg but couldn’t choose between my two favorites, pikachu and Totoro ^^ so I made both... don’t know which one I’m going to enter in the contest, but I’m leaning towards totoro because I messed up on painting pikachu :’)


----------



## Verecund

How good do our eggs have to be in order to count? I have one with a kind of blue to purple gradation dye job and one that I just dabbed on a bunch of different pale coloured spots of dye with paper towels (I can’t really use much besides dyes), but neither of them come close to being as nice as the ones in this thread. Could either of those still count or is that not enough?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Verecund said:


> How good do our eggs have to be in order to count? I have one with a kind of blue to purple gradation dye job and one that I just dabbed on a bunch of different pale coloured spots of dye with paper towels (I can’t really use much besides dyes), but neither of them come close to being as nice as the ones in this thread. Could either of those still count or is that not enough?



you could always just post it into the submissions board, and tina will confirm if it meets the basic standards


----------



## Cwynne

B3N said:


> I finished on time for a contest on once, instead of 30 minutes before it ended x_x
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  My Egg! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands? Cramped
> Trousers? Messy
> Paint? Gone
> Hotel? Trivago



this is the most gorgeous thing i've ever seen in my entire life oh my god


----------



## ali.di.magix

Here's a pic of my uncompleted egg! I'll post the finished egg here when I'm done 






Guess the villager


----------



## Luna Moonbug

here's mine..i did post it on the submission thread too

***i had to edit my entry to crop the Yoshi and Pikachu egg...i hope my entry is still acceptable..if not, i can retake the picture with only the Kirby egg in the picture..please let me know...thank you...***


----------



## ali.di.magix

Congrats! You found an egg!






This wasn't my original idea, I was going to do something completely different actually. But I realised that I didn't really have the materials available, and didn't really want to buy stuff. So I made do with what I had at home, which was white & purple paint, sharpies, coloured pencils, glue and paper. Thus, the Whitney egg came to be!



Spoiler: here's some other photos


----------



## Kamzitty

ali.di.magix said:


> snip



This is super creative! Props to you for using what you already had on hand to make this! I went out and spent over $20 worth of supplies for my eggs and they still didn’t turn out exactly how I wanted, LOL.

I also decided to submit my pikachu egg instead because my bf made fun of totoro’s eyes >:0 but he also made a good point in that pikachu is definitely a more well known character. 



Spoiler: Final submission


----------



## Balverine

here's mine!



Spoiler: click to take out a smallish loan of 98,000 bells











had a lot of fun doing this =w=


----------



## daisyy

i had a lot of fun painting my egg.. and i'm super glad i painted it before looking at others' entries first x) there are so many amazing artists/creatives here!



Spoiler


----------



## Nougat

Feeling somewhat decent today, I finally was able to make my entry!

I'm not good at painting/drawing/crafting, so I don't have many materials at home. I used what I have and made this Sakura Zipper Bunny because when Zipper Bunny wears his Sakura outfit he's way less scary and 100% more cute! Also, this is inspired by the new and awesome Sakura collectible 



Spoiler: sakurabunny









Also, I can confirm: there's a zipper in this outfit!





The making of:


----------



## daisyy

Nougat said:


> snip



oh my goodness, if only real zipper was this cute!


----------



## Stella-Io

Nougat said:


> Feeling somewhat decent today, I finally was able to make my entry!
> 
> I'm not good at painting/drawing/crafting, so I don't have many materials at home. I used what I have and made this Sakura Zipper Bunny because when Zipper Bunny wears his Sakura outfit he's way less scary and 100% more cute! Also, this is inspired by the new and awesome Sakura collectible
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sakurabunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can confirm: there's a zipper in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The making of:



Nougat needs to be nominated for best egg.


----------



## Nougat

Stella-Io said:


> Nougat needs to be nominated for best egg.



Aw, thank you! Glad you like it!


----------



## Lancelot

Nougat said:


> Feeling somewhat decent today, I finally was able to make my entry!
> 
> I'm not good at painting/drawing/crafting, so I don't have many materials at home. I used what I have and made this Sakura Zipper Bunny because when Zipper Bunny wears his Sakura outfit he's way less scary and 100% more cute! Also, this is inspired by the new and awesome Sakura collectible
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sakurabunny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I can confirm: there's a zipper in this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The making of:



Adorbable


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> Adorbable



Thanks Ben!


----------



## piske

welp, I hope mine counts, also, it's terrible, but why not share anyway xD



Spoiler: simple egg


----------



## Kamzitty

Freyen said:


> welp, I hope mine counts, also, it's terrible, but why not share anyway xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: simple egg



Omg this is sooo cute I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## piske

Kammm said:


> Omg this is sooo cute I LOVE it!!!!



You are so sweet, thank you. ^^


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I can't wait until mine is accepted so I can show y'all my precious eggy :>


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Did I have to add extras to my egg? ie glitter, felt, googly woogly eyes? or is just paint ok?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler











- - - Post Merge - - -

I was gonna do better but then I recalled that since it is, in fact, a boiled egg, it won't last.
Maybe I'll start painting the plaster eggs that we use to keep our chickens from pecking the real ones.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Ably, if you want to paint eggs you can keep forever, just make hollow eggs.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

kiwikenobi said:


> Ably, if you want to paint eggs you can keep forever, just make hollow eggs.



I've tried that before but it's been awhile... I was feeling too lazy to do it at 10pm, lol. I should try that on some goose eggs.


----------



## JellyLu

Happy Easter everyone! I'm definitely not an artist, but I guess I'll share my entry ^^; 
I designed my egg based off of the model of the Earth and it's layers. I figured it was a good design since Earth Day is tomorrow, haha!

I'm also sharing the other eggs I made just for fun because I'm really happy with how they turned out too!

(I spent way too much time on these eggs o.o)




Spoiler: Entry























Spoiler: Just for fun!


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh god, those pokemon eggs are adorable


----------



## JellyLu

LambdaDelta said:


> oh god, those pokemon eggs are adorable



Thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oh nooo I just remembered that I forgot to include my namecard!!

Could I edit my entry to include a picture with it?


----------



## Zerous

Finished and submitted mine ))
This is a cool idea though. Btw are we allowed to show our actual entries in this thread?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Finished and submitted mine ))
> This is a cool idea though. Btw are we allowed to show our actual entries in this thread?



You can once it's been accepted (I believe the staff will comment in your thread to let you know)


----------



## Nougat

xSuperMario64x said:


> You can once it's been accepted (I believe the staff will comment in your thread to let you know)



I don't think you need to wait for it to have been accepted, I shared mine already as well


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh nooo I just remembered that I forgot to include my namecard!!
> 
> Could I edit my entry to include a picture with it?



Yes, you can add an additional picture that includes your name card. 



Believe_In_Kittens said:


> Finished and submitted mine ))
> This is a cool idea though. Btw are we allowed to show our actual entries in this thread?



Yes, you're welcome to share your entry in here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> Yes, you can add an additional picture that includes your name card.



Good! I added a picture comment with the name card ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sorry if I sound super impatient but when will the entry prize currency be distributed?


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Good! I added a picture comment with the name card ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also sorry if I sound super impatient but when will the entry prize currency be distributed?



Entry prize currency will be distributed sometime after the contest has closed (Apr 22 11:59pm EDT) *and* after the golden egg has been claimed in the Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tina said:


> Entry prize currency will be distributed sometime after the contest has closed (Apr 22 11:59pm EDT) *and* after the golden egg has been claimed in the Easter Egg Hunt.



Thanks for letting me know!

But I wonder if anyone is going to claim that golden egg...?


----------



## Zerous

Thanks, here's my entry then:
It was fun to make although my family kept giving me strange looks. Never decorated an egg before lol



Spoiler: thought i'd go seasonal




run while you still can


----------



## Sweetley

Tina said:


> Entry prize currency will be distributed sometime after the contest has closed (Apr 22 11:59pm EDT) *and* after the golden egg has been claimed in the Easter Egg Hunt.



And what if nobody claim the Golden Egg?


----------



## Chris

5herry said:


> And what if nobody claim the Golden Egg?



Someone will figure it out. There are a few people who are very keen on getting that collectible.


----------



## amai

sorry if this question has already been answered, but, how will we know if our submission is approved/valid and stuff? ^^;


----------



## LilD

Merged two genres. 


Spoiler: NINTENDOxGOT











Enjoyed brainstorming and crafting.  Thanks for the fun contest!


----------



## Sweetley

Tina said:


> Someone will figure it out. There are a few people who are very keen on getting that collectible.



Well then good luck to those who are hunting for that Egg!


----------



## lunatepic

3 quail eggs painted as some fan favourite rabbit villagers! The colours are a little off due to limited supplies but hopefully they look okay anyway! 



Spoiler: dinner looks a little different today

















Spoiler: + a small process gif








their scarves/holder-thingies are the same pattern as their default shirts


----------



## Dinosaurz

Here’s my entry btw, I know a queen when I see one.


Spoiler











It’s a Jynx btw, from Pokemon. In case you couldn’t tell.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler










Tried the wax resist method for my eggies, it took a ton of effort but I think they look cool. Might buy a real tool for it next year.


----------



## LambdaDelta

xSuperMario64x said:


> You can once it's been accepted (I believe the staff will comment in your thread to let you know)



you don't need to wait

I posted mine here at almost the exact same time as in the submissions board


----------



## Valzed

I took a day off to hunt for clue eggs & came back to more amazing entries! All of the new egg entries are so adorable & creative! I don't know who will be top 3 anymore but thank you to everyone for sharing your eggs!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Aniko

Black hole egg
Won't you come
And wash away the paint...

I had plenty of ideas and tried all of them, then I realized I had zero talent in egg decoration D: 
I thought it would be super easy but nope! Hope you will still find my entry funny.





Spoiler: Black Hole Egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

I completely forgot about this. But nice entries so far. Keep up your amazing work.


----------



## honeyaura

Hi everyone. I've thankfully managed to submit an egg! This is the adorable Totoro from Studio Ghibli's _My Neighbor Totoro_. I used acrylic paint and cardboard from a cracker box for his ears (they surprisingly stuck) with super glue. I had fun doing this, and it re-sparked a love for painting; haven't done so since high school. Don't think I've ever done an egg before, and happy to have finally done so!

Thank you, staff, for the opportunity. This was therapeutic in a way. <3
Everyone's eggs are so lovely!



Spoiler: ❦ My Neighbor Totoro ❦


----------



## Hat'

honeyaura said:


> Hi everyone. I've thankfully managed to submit an egg! This is the adorable Totoro from Studio Ghibli's _My Neighbor Totoro_. I used acrylic paint and cardboard from a cracker box for his ears (they surprisingly stuck) with super glue. I had fun doing this, and it re-sparked a love for painting; haven't done so since high school. Don't think I've ever done an egg before, and happy to have finally done so!
> 
> Thank you, staff, for the opportunity. This was therapeutic in a way. <3
> Everyone's eggs are so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ❦ My Neighbor Totoro ❦



Oh my this is so beautifully done! If you're not one of the winners I'll be so sad hhh
Honestly this is really pretty and... it makes me feel so stupid for submitting my badly painted egg


----------



## Biancasbotique

Yay finally!!



Spoiler



 Sweet Feather Egg!!


----------



## skarmoury

Biancasbotique said:


> Yay finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225410 Sweet Feather Egg!!



cute!
where'd you get the feather? :0


----------



## Sakura625

I tried to make an egg that looked like an Azumarill out of paint and clay. I was busy over the weekend and I didn't have much time to put this together, but I hope it turned out okay!



Spoiler: Submission


----------



## Biancasbotique

skarmoury said:


> cute!
> where'd you get the feather? :0



thanks!! dollar store  and just painted over for blue and white


----------



## skarmoury

Sakura625 said:


> I tried to make an egg that looked like an Azumarill out of paint and clay. I was busy over the weekend and I didn't have much time to put this together, but I hope it turned out okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Submission



AHH THIS IS SO CUTE !!! I love Azumarill, you've done good with this egg!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Sakura625 said:


> I tried to make an egg that looked like an Azumarill out of paint and clay. I was busy over the weekend and I didn't have much time to put this together, but I hope it turned out okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Submission



so cute!! yay!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sakura625 said:


> I tried to make an egg that looked like an Azumarill out of paint and clay. I was busy over the weekend and I didn't have much time to put this together, but I hope it turned out okay!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Submission


OMG CUTENESSES OVERLOAD! I love Azumarill.

[SUB]Huge Power, OML![/SUB]


----------



## cornimer

Biancasbotique said:


> Yay finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225410 Sweet Feather Egg!!



So pretty!!


----------



## Biancasbotique

Vampnessa said:


> So pretty!!



thanks V!!!


----------



## sunny duet

Spoiler: submission











I made a draft on paper so i wouldnt waste an egg but i wasted one anyway haha


----------



## kiwikenobi

Aww, it's adorable! ^_^


----------



## Paperboy012305

sunny duet said:


> I made a draft on paper so i wouldnt waste an egg but i wasted one anyway haha


Oh?

Eevee hatched from the egg!


----------



## honeyaura

Hat' said:


> Oh my this is so beautifully done! If you're not one of the winners I'll be so sad hhh
> Honestly this is really pretty and... it makes me feel so stupid for submitting my badly painted egg



That's so nice of you! ;;
I'm sure yours is beautiful, Hat!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I figured I might as well share the egg that I made here. It's not perfect buy I think it turned out pretty well! 

.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nice work! I really think that Yoshi Egg is unique.


----------



## sunny duet

except it wasnt nearly as painful to get this one to hatch haha


----------



## LadyRainb

Spoiler: Best frog!






_(Those water bottle caps are not from me)_


----------



## honeyaura

LadyRainb said:


> Spoiler: Best frog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Those water bottle caps are not from me)_



Cute! And using the caps - clever!


----------



## King Dorado

here's my entry!
I made her the old-fashioned way, with love...





happy Easter, everyone!^^​


----------



## honeyaura

xSuperMario64x said:


> I figured I might as well share the egg that I made here. It's not perfect buy I think it turned out pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 225411.View attachment 225412



Well done on those dots and illustration! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> here's my entry!
> I made her the old-fashioned way, with love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Easter, everyone!^^​



Love the details you gave her wow <3


----------



## King Dorado

honeyaura said:


> Love the details you gave her wow <3



ah tysm!  i see now i had too much flash on the cam, but it was submission cutoff so rushed and went with what i had heh


----------



## Holla

Here is my egg I made of Dotty. Painting eggs is much harder than I remember but it was super fun.








Spoiler: Bonus Views









Here?s after the painting before I glued on the other pieces:


----------



## Justin

Submissions are closed now!


----------



## Aniko

All of those are really nice, what did you use for coloring? The only color I had was water color and it didn't want to stay on the egg (it was driving me crazy). I should have looked at some tutorals first.


----------



## seliph

Holla said:


> Here is my egg I made of Dotty. Painting eggs is much harder than I remember but it was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s after the painting before I glued on the other pieces:



omg i luv her


----------



## Aniko

Holla said:


> Here is my egg I made of Dotty. Painting eggs is much harder than I remember but it was super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus Views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s after the painting before I glued on the other pieces:



That's super cute! I want it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> Submissions are closed now!



Can't wait to get the prize currency so I can get my final egg for this hunt ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aniko said:


> All of those are really nice, what did you use for coloring? The only color I had was water color and it didn't want to stay on the egg (it was driving me crazy). I should have looked at some tutorals first.



I personally used marker and colored pencil, though acrylic paint was prob the best choice for most people.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Why are so many of these entries (Including mine) so good!?


----------



## Han Solo

LOL I’m an idiot and ended up dropping my egg but I’m excited to see everyone else’s :>


----------



## skarmoury

there are so many great eggs!! gosh im sure it would be hard for staff to choose the nominees.


----------



## Norimagical

My Eggsabelle lol and also I accidentally submitted it sideways only to find out I could?ve resized it hopefully it doesn?t cost me lol ^^;


----------



## deSPIRIA

when will entry eggs be given out?

edit: got an answer (when the 20 new entries get verified)


----------



## Valzed

More adorable entries! I've really enjoyed this contest! It's been so much fun seeing all of the cool & incredible entries. I do not envy the staff having to pick the nominees. With all the incredible eggs entered I don't see my egg getting picked but I'm okay with that. I'm really excited to see whose eggs do get picked though! Good luck to all!


----------



## smoogle_

has it ended? I'm sad i missed out on all the easter events


----------



## smoogle_

i didn't read the rules, but if its still open heres mine


----------



## honeyaura

ipecac said:


> when will entry eggs be given out?
> 
> edit: got an answer (when the 20 new entries get verified)



Ah okay, what does this mean exactly? o:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

honeyaura said:


> Ah okay, what does this mean exactly? o:



I suppose when all entries have been verified then they'll distribute the currency all at once.


----------



## deSPIRIA

xSuperMario64x said:


> I suppose when all entries have been verified then they'll distribute the currency all at once.



i think that's it yeah
it's probably going to be distributed much later today or tomorrow since tina is busy


----------



## toadsworthy

Tina is busy today, and still has a considerable amount of submissions to go through. So give her some time! Once she does verify submissions then the mods together nominate the ones for vote.

It may take a hot second to get everything out, so just give tina your good graces and love for all she does 

- - - Post Merge - - -

she mentioned this on discord.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x

toadsworthy said:


> she mentioned this on discord.....



I'm not on the TBT discord anymore lol

It's fine though! I understand that Tina has a life unlike me lol so we'll get the results when we do


----------



## honeyaura

There's no rush of course, I'm sure they're all busy! Was just wondering.


----------



## Alienfish

just impatient so i can possibly snag another 10 egg worth egg lol

cant wait to see all nominees tho, so many gud eggs \o/


----------



## Paperboy012305

I doubt mine will be nominated because it’s too simple, but I like mine.


----------



## princepoke

Spoiler



















i spent quite a few hrs on this, and it was meant tk be haku
but i realized i didnt have the right color paints for him,,,
i like how he turned out tho nevertheless!!
i hope this gets me within top 3 aaa,,,
everyones so good tho, and i especially love ben's egg, so jfnfnf finger crossed ahaha


----------



## LambdaDelta

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> i didn't read the rules



yeah, I can clearly tell


----------



## cornimer

KawaiiKitty12 said:


> i didn't read the rules, but if its still open heres mineView attachment 225432



It's closed and also they had to be real painted eggs, not digital. Sorry but I would recommend reading the rules next time!


----------



## Lancelot

princepoke said:


> Spoiler



So damn good  Im sure youll get top 3


----------



## Valzed

princepoke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent quite a few hrs on this, and it was meant tk be haku
> but i realized i didnt have the right color paints for him,,,
> i like how he turned out tho nevertheless!!
> i hope this gets me within top 3 aaa,,,
> everyones so good tho, and i especially love ben's egg, so jfnfnf finger crossed ahaha



This reminds me of Shenron from Dragon Ball Z. Very cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Valzed said:


> This reminds me of Shenron from Dragon Ball Z. Very cool!



ngl, I didn't even realize it was a dragon until after you posted this

I thought I was looking at some strange catfish with a gaping mouth


----------



## princepoke

LambdaDelta said:


> ngl, I didn't even realize it was a dragon until after you posted this
> 
> I thought I was looking at some strange catfish with a gaping mouth


smh its a shame u dont see the eastern dragons
i like their designs better tbh

and fjfjjfj BEN PLS...
i wish i was half as good as u tbh :'-(


----------



## lunatepic

princepoke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent quite a few hrs on this, and it was meant tk be haku
> but i realized i didnt have the right color paints for him,,,
> i like how he turned out tho nevertheless!!
> i hope this gets me within top 3 aaa,,,
> everyones so good tho, and i especially love ben's egg, so jfnfnf finger crossed ahaha



this looks so cool!!! you got mad skills


----------



## LambdaDelta

princepoke said:


> smh its a shame u dont see the eastern dragons
> i like their designs better tbh



nah, I'm more than familiar with them

was likely due to a combination of having just woken up and being distracted


----------



## honeyaura

princepoke said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i spent quite a few hrs on this, and it was meant tk be haku
> but i realized i didnt have the right color paints for him,,,
> i like how he turned out tho nevertheless!!
> i hope this gets me within top 3 aaa,,,
> everyones so good tho, and i especially love ben's egg, so jfnfnf finger crossed ahaha



This is so cool! :'0


----------



## DubiousDelphine

am i allowed to send a sketch of an egg? Never had taken the time to boil an egg.


----------



## honeyaura

DubiousDelphine said:


> am i allowed to send a sketch of an egg? Never had taken the time to boil an egg.



Sorry, only an actual egg  plus the deadline has passed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DubiousDelphine said:


> am i allowed to send a sketch of an egg? Never had taken the time to boil an egg.



well it's never too late to learn, but it is too late to enter


----------



## Zura

DubiousDelphine said:


> am i allowed to send a sketch of an egg? Never had taken the time to boil an egg.



I missed the event because I was busy but sketching eggs sounds like fun! Someone should do a giveaway or something


----------



## honeyaura

Vaati said:


> I missed the event because I was busy but sketching eggs sounds like fun! Someone should do a giveaway or something



That's a pretty good idea actually!


----------



## Zura

Spoiler: Sketched this up real quick


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vaati said:


> Spoiler: Sketched this up real quick


What is that supposed to be? You could use that as your next egg if they decide to do this contest again.


----------



## honeyaura

Vaati said:


> Spoiler: Sketched this up real quick



Ahhh that's so cool, love the attention to detail!


----------



## Zura

honeyaura said:


> Ahhh that's so cool, love the attention to detail!



Ey thanks, I got lazy halfway through and just decided to finish it there. TBH I haven't sketch anything In weeks but I'm glad you liked it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> What is that supposed to be? You could use that as your next egg if they decide to do this contest again.



The dragon egg I guess


----------



## Paperboy012305

Vaati said:


> Ey thanks, I got lazy halfway through and just decided to finish it there. TBH I haven't sketch anything In weeks but I'm glad you liked it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon egg I guess


Oh wow. It looks pretty nice.


----------



## Zura

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh wow. It looks pretty nice.



Aw thanks! I started sketching awhile back as a hobby. So cool that people actually like my stuff


----------



## Sweetley

Just curious and don't want to jostle: When do we find out which eggs are nominated?

Also, amazing entries people posted here in this thread! It's cool to see how people can turn 
an egg into a little work of art.


----------



## princepoke

ty so so much for the likes everyone omg ;o;;;
working for 2-3hours just to attach the back fur seems worth it fjfnfnf



B3N said:


> So damn good  Im sure youll get top 3


jfjdjxjdb BEN... ur 2 nice 2 me
im just hoping deep inside fjfjfjjf

if not though, im happy to say im pretty satisfied nevertheless tho which is nice!! ;♡;;



Valzed said:


> This reminds me of Shenron from Dragon Ball Z. Very cool!


unfortunately not very familiar w dragonball z, but thanks!!
i always LOVE eastern dragkn designs - wish there were even more of them hehehe
mayb if we ever get another egg deco contest next year, ill try making a chinese pheonix, or the three-legged crow!!



lunatepic said:


> this looks so cool!!! you got mad skills


THANK U....
sculpting is a Very Hard tbh
i think this is my first "succesful" sculpt in my life???
paperclay is so hard 2 work with (pensive)



honeyaura said:


> This is so cool! :'0


tysm!!!!
i wish i was half as gud as sum ppl in this thread w the painting part, but im rlly happy w how it came out overall so im rlly thankful fjfjjf
if ever, maybe i can make an actual haku in the future ♡♡

--
and re: sherry
i havnt had my entry commentes on yet (whether its accepted or not), so tinas likely busy still i think!
i personally think mayb end of the week?lmao

--
sm extra pics from when i was workin on my egg btw cause i rlly enjoyed the process and i bombareded the discord with my constant chattering (im sorry)


Spoiler


----------



## Nougat

princepoke said:


> sm extra pics from when i was workin on my egg btw cause i rlly enjoyed the process and i bombareded the discord with my constant chattering (im sorry)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Whoa, such patience! I was already struggling with the eyelashes on my egg, let alone that I'd ever be able to work this detailed!


----------



## Lancelot

Some people asked me for progress and still pictures, so Imma copy Poke and post them now 



Spoiler: Progress pics

































Spoiler:  Still Images




































Yes that is Finn from Adventure Time


----------



## princepoke

B3N said:


> Some people asked me for progress and still pictures, so Imma copy Poke and post them now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Still Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Finn from Adventure Time



ben please im crying i might reactivate ur paint with my tears
u work so cleanly and ur chansey especially has me Dead


----------



## Lancelot

princepoke said:


> ben please im crying i might reactivate ur paint with my tears
> u work so cleanly and ur chansey especially has me Dead



Its actually an evil chansey, hence why it has a Dark Ball Collectible 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like dont let the smile trick you


----------



## Nougat

B3N said:


> Some people asked me for progress and still pictures, so Imma copy Poke and post them now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Still Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Finn from Adventure Time



Just.. wow! How many hours did you put into it in total? I bet you had quite some drying time in between as well?


----------



## Raayzx

B3N your egg is eggcellent. I love it more now that I noticed Finn is there too! is that an Easter egg on an Easter egg? :eyes:


----------



## honeyaura

Wow B3N, that's some talent you've got!


----------



## Paperboy012305

B3N said:


> Some people asked me for progress and still pictures, so Imma copy Poke and post them now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Progress pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Still Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is Finn from Adventure Time


So that?s how you did it. That?s gonna win 1st place for sure!

Sad there?s no Luffy, but it?s still a nice egg.


----------



## Valzed

princepoke said:


> unfortunately not very familiar w dragonball z, but thanks!!
> i always LOVE eastern dragkn designs - wish there were even more of them hehehe
> mayb if we ever get another egg deco contest next year, ill try making a chinese pheonix, or the three-legged crow!!





Spoiler:  Behold... Shenron!








This is from Dragonball but it's still Shenron.


----------



## Lancelot

Nougat said:


> Just.. wow! How many hours did you put into it in total? I bet you had quite some drying time in between as well?



Like 8 or 9 maybe a bit more I think. It dries relatively quick to be honest, but I had to keep adding layers and layers so it wasnt patchy


----------



## Dinosaurz

B3N said:


> Like 8 or 9 maybe a bit more I think. It dries relatively quick to be honest, but I had to keep adding layers and layers so it wasnt patchy



I was wondering why it was so good then I remembered your old username lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dinosaurz said:


> I was wondering why it was so good then I remembered your old username lol



Do you remember my old username? I remember when you were Slammint.


----------



## Paperboy012305

B3N said:


> Like 8 or 9 maybe a bit more I think. It dries relatively quick to be honest, but I had to keep adding layers and layers so it wasnt patchy


8 to 9 hours!? Heck, mine took only about 1 hour or 30 minutes. Then again all I had to do was simple painting. Well, you painted too... But your's was more effort than mine.


----------



## princepoke

i put about 7-9 hours total on mine as well!! ahahaha
i think mine was still a bit patchy though sadly :'-(((
conclusion is that eggs r Hard :'-(


----------



## LilD

Didn't do much painting but the gluing and placement of sequins,  oh man.  I was using a tweezer at times.  Eggs are hard to decorate intricately!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Alolan_Apples said:


> Do you remember my old username? I remember when you were Slammint.



Yeah I remember you before


----------



## honeyaura

Dinosaurz said:


> Yeah I remember you before



What was his old username?


----------



## Dinosaurz

honeyaura said:


> What was his old username?



Either apple2012 or apple2013 I think


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dinosaurz said:


> Either apple2012 or apple2013 I think



It was Apple2012.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Omg, StarryWolf was Slammint. I remember now. Now its a prehistoric reptile with a z.

Try and guess my old username

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tina's been posting a lot. Its clear shes accepting now.


----------



## Justin

If anyone changed their username at any point since the contest began, please let us know since you may miss out on the entry prize otherwise. (besides Dinosaurz, which we already know)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Valzed said:


> Spoiler:  Behold... Shenron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from Dragonball but it's still Shenron.



dragonball and dragonball z are the same thing actually, as far as the manga is concerned (it got the z treatment in the west for marketing, but japan never had the title switch)

just a random fun fact


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> If anyone changed their username at any point since the contest began, please let us know since you may miss out on the entry prize otherwise. (besides Dinosaurz, which we already know)



Yes I know you know 

Me and my warnings 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Omg, StarryWolf was Slammint. I remember now. Now its a prehistoric reptile with a z.
> 
> Try and guess my old username
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Tina's been posting a lot. Its clear shes accepting now.



Yep I don’t even remember slammint, that’s how long ago it was to me tbh.


----------



## honeyaura

Dinosaurz said:


> Either apple2012 or apple2013 I think



Ah that's right! How embarrassing, we were friends back then too. I was even the dumb--- that thought apple2013 (or something) was him after my hiatus, and they were asking for donations after getting a huge negative number of TBT. That wasn't fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Tina's been posting a lot. Its clear shes accepting now.



Thanks for the update! Still no rush at all though, thanks Tina x


----------



## Justin

*An eggciting announcement everyone! The entry eggs for the Egg Decorating Contest will be distributed at 6PM EDT today!*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Wow, that's some good news!


----------



## amai

yaaay hopefully i dont miss the next restock then c:


----------



## LambdaDelta

look forward to seeing who else aside from b3n made the cut


----------



## Sweetley

Well, that's midnight for me, but I will stay up for this, lol


----------



## Nougat

Justin said:


> *An eggciting announcement everyone! The entry eggs for the Egg Decorating Contest will be distributed at 6PM EDT today!*



Thank you for the heads up!
Just one question: I will likely be asleep as it's midnight for me and I have work tomorrow. Will there be enough Easter Eggs stocked for me to get tomorrow morning, which would be around 3 or 4AM EDT? Thank you!


----------



## Valzed

LambdaDelta said:


> dragonball and dragonball z are the same thing actually, as far as the manga is concerned (it got the z treatment in the west for marketing, but japan never had the title switch)
> 
> just a random fun fact



Ah, I didn't know that! I've never read the manga so I'm most familiar with the show. Thank you for telling me! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> *An eggciting announcement everyone! The entry eggs for the Egg Decorating Contest will be distributed at 6PM EDT today!*



Yay! Thank you for letting us know!

I'm so excited to see whose eggs were nominated. And I'm excited to get my 3 Eggs and go shopping!!


----------



## Alienfish

Ahhh I hope you guys have more restocks, no way I can be up that late ugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

tbh whats with the constant 6pm that timezone all the time... rip me getting a 10 egg unless u do restocks tomorrow at better times


----------



## Dinosaurz

Why do you guys always do things at like 11pm my time. It’s difficult being a Brit


----------



## Alienfish

Dinosaurz said:


> Why do you guys always do things at like 11pm my time. It’s difficult being a Brit



yeah that like midnight my time... i live one hour ahead of the UK so yeah idk why I even try anymore to catch restocks lol


----------



## seliph

they literally never said the word "restock" they just said they're giving out our 3 eggs for entering the contest

they've been doing restocks throughout the days, it's been an even shot for everyone.


----------



## LambdaDelta

who tf goes to bed at midnight anyways?


----------



## Alienfish

gyro said:


> they literally never said the word "restock" they just said they're giving out our 3 eggs for entering the contest
> 
> they've been doing restocks throughout the days, it's been an even shot for everyone.



Well there still are some eggs left from the hunt restocks in shop and people who get the eggs currency at prime time for those will probably end it most likely unless they want the 1 zipper flower thing.

yeah but most people were short then ig? and yeah they will i just think we not living in north/south americas is a bit tired not being catered lol. and i can probably catch one if they do while i work or in the afternoon gmt times so i might be lucky but still wow.

(idk if you blocked me everywhere you basically replied to what we wrote so yeah stop it with your stroke i basically had to quote)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> who tf goes to bed at midnight anyways?



people who have to get up like 7 am or earlier and needs their sleep schedule not ****ed up because mental issues? lol


----------



## seliph

LambdaDelta said:


> who tf goes to bed at midnight anyways?



tbh i tend to go to bed before then i'm basically a 75 year old man


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> tbh i tend to go to bed before then i'm basically a 75 year old man



good ol' grandpappy gyro


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> who tf goes to bed at midnight anyways?



I'm an old lady I'm in bed long before then.

After looking through all of the entries again just now I am really glad I just fried my egg instead of painting it. 
even though I wouldn't have been eligible to win I like to participate where I can!!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I'm old too yeah.

Also bad phrasing, I essentially meant it's prime time for a bit too many users, and they will probably grab the more limited ones in stock now bc they have enough by then. But yeah I hope there will be more restocks, feels a bit waiting for nothing otherwise.

Nothing personal, I?m just unlucky to live where I live with tbt events sigh.


----------



## Chris

Sheila said:


> Yeah I'm old too yeah.
> 
> Also bad phrasing, I essentially meant it's prime time for a bit too many users, and they will probably grab the more limited ones in stock now bc they have enough by then. But yeah I hope there will be more restocks, feels a bit waiting for nothing otherwise.
> 
> Nothing personal, I?m just unlucky to live where I live with tbt events sigh.



I get the frustration. This contest closed 5am my time - and I'm the one running it!  

For some things we just need to go with what is most convenient for the majority.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Sheila said:


> Also bad phrasing, I essentially meant it's prime time for a bit too many users, and they will probably grab the more limited ones in stock now bc they have enough by then. But yeah I hope there will be more restocks, feels a bit waiting for nothing otherwise.
> 
> Nothing personal, I?m just unlucky to live where I live with tbt events sigh.



Yeah it sucks when restocks happen during bedtime or work time. Hopefully they'll consider doing a restock at like 4-5am EDT so you guys at least have a chance.


----------



## Nougat

Tina said:


> I get the frustration. This contest closed 5am my time - and I'm the one running it!
> 
> For some things we just need to go with what is most convenient for the majority.



Ok, so if I understand well it might be best to suck it up and stay up until midnight?  

I'll be in my pyjamas & my head will hit the pillow 1 minute after hopefully purchasing my last egg


----------



## Lancelot

Pretty sure you moaned about the sakuras too and then they had more restocks at suitable times for everyone.

No one even mentioned the word restock and you're moaning lol, just wait and see. And if not oh well, its a pixelated egg.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm always free around any time, and when restocks happen at bad times when i'm not available to, I get kinda cocky about it.

Though, that stuff rarely happens, until I get a job...


----------



## seliph

it's impossible to pick a single time that's convenient for every single person on the forum. 11pm-12am is pretty decent considering it's 3-6am elsewhere.


----------



## Paperboy012305

gyro said:


> it's impossible to pick a single time that's convenient for every single person on the forum. 11pm-12am is pretty decent considering it's 3-6am elsewhere.


Yes. Its daytime somewhere where its always nighttime somewhere else.

Picking times for everyone to have a chance at restocks/events/first time stuff here is essentially impossible.


----------



## Justin

*Please do not make us lock the thread over this.* Constructive feedback about time zones are welcome of course, but the discussion has been had numerous times and can only be repeated so many times before it can feel overly repetitive to other users. Also, the same applies in reverse, so please do not ridicule other users for providing said feedback which they are entitled to say. (even if I may not agree!)

Note that time zones are always considered when setting times and this time was already picked in careful consideration of that. I personally do not consider 11PM or 12AM to be unreasonable when it could be much later. 6PM EDT is actually a careful compromise between offering a time later in the day for the west coast of North America while still considering Europe. A better time for everyone in North America would actually be 9PM EDT, but we picked an earlier time intentionally to keep Europe in mind.


----------



## Alienfish

Ben strikes again. Yeah I did but then a friend basically got me the flowers while dining so.. yeah. Yeah it was good they had other times by then and I appreciate it for those who could get it at better times then as well. And yeah let me moan, someone's got to and I just think they could change their standard time once in a while I guess.. And yea we can't cater everyone but world is large 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tbh 4-5pm edt would be better but sure i'll shut it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> it's impossible to pick a single time that's convenient for every single person on the forum. 11pm-12am is pretty decent considering it's 3-6am elsewhere.



restocks every hour on the hour for 24 hours

- - - Post Merge - - -

yo, dreamy+nightmare eggs are restocked right now


----------



## toadsworthy

Probably won’t be nominated so do I just get my zipper Sakura now or later.... hmmm


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean it's not like zipper sakura is ever gonna go out of stock until they close the shop

may as well just wait, on the off chance you do make it past nominations


----------



## Paperboy012305

Plus the fact the Zipper Sakuras will come cheap once they close, so you'll have any time to get them.


----------



## Miharu

Ahh I'm so excited!! Can't wait to see who got nominated!! I bet it was a very tough decision for the team!! There are so many amazing entries <3 Good luck everyone! c:


----------



## Princess Mipha

Yay, can't wait to get a Ditto egg with my 3 bonus eggs :3 
_(or a pastel disco egg, in case I am lucky enough to get nominated )_


----------



## Justin

Hey guys, just want to clarify that nominations are not finished and won't be released today! I only said that the entry prize eggs would be distributed but I'm worried a few of you misunderstood me haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305

In less than an hour, here's coming my Pastel Disco Ball Egg. If i'm nominated, then I'll get a Happy Ditto Egg and a Zipper Sakura!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Hey guys, just want to clarify that nominations are not finished and won't be released today! I only said that the entry prize eggs would be distributed but I'm worried a few of you misunderstood me haha.



I'm gonna blame tina for this misunderstanding then, just because



Tina said:


> They will be sent separately because it's easier for us that way. However it's likely they will arrive close together.


----------



## honeyaura

Thanks for the heads up about the distribution! Much appreciated <3


----------



## Nougat

Decisions, decisions! If I get nominated I have enough for another 10 Egg collectible.. 

Who's going to wait for the nominations?  I can't decide!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Justin said:


> *Please do not make us lock the thread over this.* Constructive feedback about time zones are welcome of course, but the discussion has been had numerous times and can only be repeated so many times before it can feel overly repetitive to other users. Also, the same applies in reverse, so please do not ridicule other users for providing said feedback which they are entitled to say. (even if I may not agree!)
> 
> Note that time zones are always considered when setting times and this time was already picked in careful consideration of that. I personally do not consider 11PM or 12AM to be unreasonable when it could be much later. 6PM EDT is actually a careful compromise between offering a time later in the day for the west coast of North America while still considering Europe. A better time for everyone in North America would actually be 9PM EDT, but we picked an earlier time intentionally to keep Europe in mind.



I?m sorry for starting this lol I?m gonna be awake till like 4am so I don?t care


----------



## kiwikenobi

Justin said:


> Hey guys, just want to clarify that nominations are not finished and won't be released today! I only said that the entry prize eggs would be distributed but I'm worried a few of you misunderstood me haha.



Ah, so the ten people getting four extra eggs won't be getting them yet? Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Justin

kiwikenobi said:


> Ah, so the ten people getting four extra eggs won't be getting them yet? Good to know. Thanks.



Yeah, that will come a bit later when we get the public voting up for the final winner. And it could be more than ten people by the way! Almost certainly to be honest, there are WAY too many good entries.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Yeah, that will come a bit later when we get the public voting up for the final winner. And it could be more than ten people by the way! Almost certainly to be honest, there are WAY too many good entries.



ain't that the truth, and I've only seen the publicly posted ones

curious though, are these nominations decided on by all the staff selecting their favorites or whatever, or just tina?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I GOT MY PASTEL DISCO BALL EGG OMGOMGOMGOMGMOGGGG

I'M SHAKINGGGG IDEK WHY


----------



## Nougat

Yay, thanks staff for the entry rewards  The cat/egg's in the bag! 
*yawns* goodnight everyone


----------



## Paperboy012305

Thanks for giving me an opportunity to get a Pastel Disco Ball!

I could have held on for a Nightmare Egg if I was nominated, but I wanted to grab the Disco Ball before it was sold out. (Yes, there'd be more restocks, but still.)


----------



## Justin

They're out! Please post in Contact the Staff if you did not receive yours and we'll sort it out for you.


----------



## deSPIRIA

oh wow, i didnt think the dreamy egg would last for more than ten seconds


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I bought my pastel disco ball egg.


----------



## Valzed

Thank you for the entry eggs! I was able to get my gorgeous Nightmare Egg & I'm so happy! Thank you for both events (especially this one  ) & for everything you do for us!

<-------- I love my Nightmare EGG!


----------



## Hat'

Yaaaay I got my hands on that beautiful Nightmare egg! 
For the first time I'm actually kinda proud of my lineup heh


----------



## Aniko

Justin said:


> Hey guys, just want to clarify that nominations are not finished and won't be released today! I only said that the entry prize eggs would be distributed but I'm worried a few of you misunderstood me haha.



Oops I thought it was over already. There are so many cool eggs, of course it will take longer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my Happy Ditto egg, woo!


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Got my Happy Ditto egg, woo!


I don't see it on your lineup...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't see it on your lineup...



That's because I want to display my Pastel Disco Ball egg, but I do have it:


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh ok, nice.


----------



## Valzed

Hat' said:


> Yaaaay I got my hands on that beautiful Nightmare egg!
> For the first time I'm actually kinda proud of my lineup heh



Yay - Nightmare Eggs! Your line up looks great! An Ancient Candle would look cool with it too.


----------



## Hat'

Valzed said:


> Yay - Nightmare Eggs! Your line up looks great! An Ancient Candle would look cool with it too.



I'm actually deeply thinking about getting one! It'll really fit my lineup!
But first of all I'd like to get my hands on a purple bat potion. Now THAT'll look great!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> That's because I want to display my Pastel Disco Ball egg, but I do have it



Gotta say that disco ball is pretty _flashy_


----------



## amai

tysm for the entry eggs im so happy i managed to get my dreamy egg even tho i was 45 mins late :,D


----------



## Valzed

Hat' said:


> I'm actually deeply thinking about getting one! It'll really fit my lineup!
> But first of all I'd like to get my hands on a purple bat potion. Now THAT'll look great!



Oh yeah -  the Bat Potion will look great! I hope you can both the Ancient Candle & the Bat Potion.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Speaking of spooky stuff, I suspect that the Nightmare Egg will be a Halloween collectible you can get at the shop, just like the Frost Egg.


----------



## Miharu

Hat' said:


> I'm actually deeply thinking about getting one! It'll really fit my lineup!
> But first of all I'd like to get my hands on a purple bat potion. Now THAT'll look great!



Hihi!~ I'll send you an ancient candle for your line up for free <3 Would you like a message for it? c:


----------



## Hat'

Miharu said:


> Hihi!~ I'll send you an ancient candle for your line up for free <3 Would you like a message for it? c:



Oh ;;;;;;;; that's so sweet of you jdlfk you really don't have to!!!!!!!!!
um why not! just let your imagination flow if you want!


----------



## Miharu

Hat' said:


> Oh ;;;;;;;; that's so sweet of you jdlfk you really don't have to!!!!!!!!!
> um why not! just let your imagination flow if you want!



Sent <3


----------



## Valzed

Miharu said:


> Hihi!~ I'll send you an ancient candle for your line up for free <3 Would you like a message for it? c:



That's so generous of you to send Hat' an Ancient Candle! It's kind people like you who make The Bell Tree the awesome forum that it is.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if I manage to make it past nominations here, I'll only hope dreamy eggs stay in stock for as long as they have this time


----------



## Miharu

Valzed said:


> That's so generous of you to send Hat' an Ancient Candle! It's kind people like you who make The Bell Tree the awesome forum that it is.


Haha it was my pleasure :> I like giving away spare collectibles to those who really want it for their line up <3 



LambdaDelta said:


> if I manage to make it past nominations here, I'll only hope dreamy eggs stay in stock for as long as they have this time



Good luck Lambda!! Your entry was awesome! cx I'm hoping I make it as well so I can buy another ditto and pikmin egg for my line up huhu


----------



## skarmoury

thanks for the extra eggs!!
and same lol, if i do make it past nominations (though with all the great entries, im doubtful), i can only pray the nightmare egg would be restocked. :')

btw how many would be nominated? i vaguely remember reading 10 people but i can't remember if i did read it or i was just imagining.


----------



## seliph

ill be honest i dont even know what egg(s) im saving for lol

i really want pikmin and a zipper sakura but if i end up with enough for more then hey


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually on that note, since I want to be sure I'm thinking this right (95% sure I am, but confirmation would be great)

if I wanted a lineup to display items left to right as a, b, I'd want to add the items to the cart in order of b, a and checkout, right?


----------



## honeyaura

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't see it on your lineup...



Probably didn't want to display it.


Thanks so much for the eggs! <3


----------



## piske

Thank you for distributing the eggs! Loving my Ditto with my Nightmare!


----------



## honeyaura

LambdaDelta said:


> actually on that note, since I want to be sure I'm thinking this right (95% sure I am, but confirmation would be great)
> 
> if I wanted a lineup to display items left to right as a, b, I'd want to add the items to the cart in order of b, a and checkout, right?



Correct!


----------



## Justin

Honestly the cart is so weird sometimes that I would just buy individually if you need to be certain of the order.


----------



## honeyaura

Justin said:


> Honestly the cart is so weird sometimes that I would just buy individually if you need to be certain of the order.



Ahhhh true, I do it that way too just to be safe most of the time!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> Honestly the cart is so weird sometimes that I would just buy individually if you need to be certain of the order.



I was gonna say the same thing. Don't take any chances!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> Honestly the cart is so weird sometimes that I would just buy individually if you need to be certain of the order.



ok, so separate and safe or glued together and gambled

decisions, decisions


----------



## Valzed

Miharu said:


> Haha it was my pleasure :> I like giving away spare collectibles to those who really want it for their line up <3



That's so nice of you! <3


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’m really excited to see the nominations it might be Halloween by the time but uwu


----------



## Zerous

Thanks for the entry eggs , might wait though on the extremely slim chance of 4th so I could get another pastel egg lol


----------



## Raayzx

Yaas got my dreamy egg. Only 1 was left in the stock


----------



## Paperboy012305

And there's only 1 more Nightmare Egg left. Soon, both Dreamy and Nightmare Egg will be gone, until restock.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> And there's only 1 more Nightmare Egg left. Soon, both Dreamy and Nightmare Egg will be gone, until restock.



Wow yes you are very smart and observant


----------



## DaCoSim

Good luck entrants!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish

Yay managed to snag a nightmare bless whoever didn't.. phone tbt is hell lol

Gl people cant wait for nominees aa


----------

